# Israel refuses to to any refugees



## Preacher (Sep 6, 2015)

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...ledges-to-build-a-fence-instead-10488849.html

So they can advocate and help and push for the invasion of Europe but they won't take any....typical jewish supremacism.


----------



## David_42 (Sep 6, 2015)

I disagree with the obvious hatred of the OP, but Israel is fucking nuts.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 6, 2015)

Why should they?

Look people, this refugee problem isn't europe's fault, it isn't America's fault, and it isn't israel's fault. Hell, for once it isn't even Obama's fault.

If a country decides to take them then fine. If it doesn't it doesn't mean they are evil.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2015)

Yeah, but....nobody took the Jews when they needed help. Seems to me they would know how that feels and try to assist. Then again...what can they do? The refugee problem stems from "home".


----------



## Jroc (Sep 6, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Yeah, but....nobody took the Jews when they needed help. Seems to me they would know how that feels and try to assist. Then again...what can they do? The refugee problem stems from "home".




Many of the Arabs states are very rich, other than Jordan which ones are taking in their Arab brothers like the Jews take in their brothers?



*More than a million Jews were expelled from Arab and Muslim countries between 1948 and 1974, without asking for compensation or the right to return. Pierre Rehov's "Silent Exodus", is a tribute to their traged*y


----------



## Rocko (Sep 6, 2015)

more importantly democrat traitors are trying to bring 65000 Syrian refugees to the US.


----------



## Jroc (Sep 6, 2015)

Rocko said:


> more importantly democrat traitors are trying to bring 65000 Syrian refugees to the US.




Obama should get together with these Arab leaders and convince them to take in these refugees they are Arabs after all  where is he?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 6, 2015)

Odium said:


> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...ledges-to-build-a-fence-instead-10488849.html
> 
> So they can advocate and help and push for the invasion of Europe but they won't take any....typical jewish supremacism.



Smart move.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 6, 2015)

Odium said:


> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...ledges-to-build-a-fence-instead-10488849.html
> 
> So they can advocate and help and push for the invasion of Europe but they won't take any....typical jewish supremacism.


Jews want to keep their "race" clean… just like you know who… no intermarriage even with goyims… maybe if the goyim converts to judaism…MAYBE...


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2015)

I know what a goyim is! DocIsIn called me a stupid goyim so I had to look it up.


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 6, 2015)

Is this really a surprise given the size of Israel and it's population?


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2015)

Those fleeing.....they are not the ilk of ISIS sorta mentality, hence running for their lives?


----------



## Coyote (Sep 6, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, but....nobody took the Jews when they needed help. Seems to me they would know how that feels and try to assist. Then again...what can they do? The refugee problem stems from "home".
> ...



Jordan, as you noted, has taken huge numbers as has Egypt.  While not technically an Arab state, Turkey has taken by the most.  All three of those countries are at their breaking point.

The rhetoric here sure echo's the rhetoric of 70 years ago doesn't it?  Refugees fleeing unimaginable horrors only to be turned away.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 6, 2015)

defcon4 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...ledges-to-build-a-fence-instead-10488849.html
> ...



That's silly.  Israel is very small.  It also has it's own problems with an ongoing conflict of it's own, security problems at it's borders with Syria and complex demographic problems.  It would be nice if it took in refugees.  But hey - how many refugees has the US, with it's huge landmass, wealthy economy and stable government taken in?   Fewer than 1,000.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 6, 2015)

Odium said:


> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...ledges-to-build-a-fence-instead-10488849.html
> 
> So they can advocate and help and push for the invasion of Europe but they won't take any....typical jewish supremacism.



Stop making sense.


----------



## S.J. (Sep 6, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > more importantly democrat traitors are trying to bring 65000 Syrian refugees to the US.
> ...


They'll end up here, eventually.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 6, 2015)

Rocko said:


> more importantly democrat traitors are trying to bring 65000 Syrian refugees to the US.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 6, 2015)

Gee, maybe the United Nations can carve out a piece of Israel and give the refugees their own state.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 6, 2015)

All men within military age should be sent back to fight for their home land. Women and children in refugee camps. The US could put up state of the art facilities for refugees in a very short time in Turkey, Jordan, Egypt if EU would foot the bill. That would be a solution.


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 6, 2015)

The entire country of Israel is as big as New Jersey.  Take in the Christians tell them to fight it out with the pallys.

Syrians who will not fight for syria should have all doors closed to them.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> Gee, maybe the United Nations can carve out a piece of Israel and give the refugees their own state.


Actually, some multi billionaire in Egypt (I think) offered to buy the refugees an island somewhere near Greece, that they can call "home" until they can return to their original homeland. I read that last night..I think on AOL news?


----------



## Preacher (Sep 6, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Why should they?
> 
> Look people, this refugee problem isn't europe's fault, it isn't America's fault, and it isn't israel's fault. Hell, for once it isn't even Obama's fault.
> 
> If a country decides to take them then fine. If it doesn't it doesn't mean they are evil.




jews push for non whites into white countries but not their own country.Jews in Israel can be racist but Jews in the US call whites racist and bigoted etc for not bowing down to cultural marxism.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2015)

Found it.

Egyptian billionaire offers to buy island for refugees


----------



## pismoe (Sep 6, 2015)

Israel is smart if it rejects refugees of any sort especially 'muslims'  .


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 6, 2015)

Odium said:


> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...ledges-to-build-a-fence-instead-10488849.html
> 
> So they can advocate and help and push for the invasion of Europe but they won't take any....typical jewish supremacism.



Why should they admit a bunch of Moslems into their country?  For that matter, why should the Europeans do it?


----------



## Rocko (Sep 6, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...ledges-to-build-a-fence-instead-10488849.html
> ...



Furthermore why should we?


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 6, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Those fleeing.....they are not the ilk of ISIS sorta mentality, hence running for their lives?



They're still Moslems, which means potential enemies.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 6, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



They helped create the horror.  Let them solve it rather than inflicting their problems on us.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 6, 2015)

Coyote said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



We've taken in plenty.  Apparently you didn't know that.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2015)

Empathy, compassion, sympathy. Not all muslims are bad.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 6, 2015)

why let the enemy into Israels midst Coyote .  Same for the 'euros' , same for the USA .  Most of the ilk running away are young men , send them back after intercepting them with naval vessels / blockade while they are floating towards 'europe' .  Let the men or who ever fight to save their homelands Coyote .   Course I don't really care , interesting to see whats happening in 'europe' .  It'll be more interesting as more arrive .  Maybe reality will finally dawn on  the 'euros' Coyote .


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 6, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Empathy, compassion, sympathy. Not all muslims are bad.



However, a large percentage of them agree with imposing Sharia.  They can stay where they belong in the countries they fucked up.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 6, 2015)

*Europe’s fear of Muslim refugees echoes rhetoric of 1930s anti-Semitism*



> ....Consider this 1938 article in the Daily Mail, a British tabloid still known for its bouts of right-wing populism. Its headline warned of "German Jews Pouring Into This Country." And it began as follows:
> 
> _"The way stateless Jews and Germans are pouring in from every port of this country is becoming an outrage. I intend to enforce the law to the fullest."_​_
> _
> ...


----------



## pismoe (Sep 6, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Empathy, compassion, sympathy. Not all muslims are bad.


                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       make no sense to take a chance , they are weird worshippers in a weird religion Gracie !!     Ship them back , let then fight for their homeland would be my solution .


----------



## Coyote (Sep 6, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...



Sure.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2015)

Sigh. I hope the island is bought so they have a place to go, then. And like someone else said...all the men 25 years up to 50 should be sent back to take their country back in any way they can...but the women and children should have safety.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 6, 2015)

Coyote said:


> *Europe’s fear of Muslim refugees echoes rhetoric of 1930s anti-Semitism*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No one had anything to fear from Jews fleeing Nazi Germany.  We have plenty to fear from these uncivilized barbarians who want spread their vile culture wherever they go.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 6, 2015)

see how muslims treat women , homosexuals . yazidis , Christians , budhists to see why muslims should be left to their own devices or controlled by civilized countries Coyote .  See 'iran' and its sharia law .


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 6, 2015)

Coyote said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Where do you think all those Moslems in Dearborn MI come from?


----------



## pismoe (Sep 6, 2015)

and 'iran' is probably one of the advanced muslim countries , at least militarily and technologically .   Yet , they and their sharia - islam is the most barbaric .


----------



## Coyote (Sep 6, 2015)

*Wealthy Gulf Nations Are Criticized for Tepid Response to Syrian Refugee Crisis*



> _“Burden sharing has no meaning in the Gulf, and the Saudi, Emirati and Qatari approach has been to sign a check and let everyone else deal with it,” said Sarah Leah Whitson, executive director of Human Rights Watch for its Middle East and North Africa division. “Now everyone else is saying, ‘That’s not fair.’ ”_
> 
> _There are, in fact, hundreds of thousands of Syrians in the Gulf, where vast oil wealth and relatively small citizen populations have made the countries prime destinations for workers from poorer Arab countries and elsewhere. While many expatriates are professionals who have built lucrative careers there, most are low-paid laborers who give up their rights to get jobs and can be deported with little notice._
> 
> ...


----------



## Coyote (Sep 6, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



You saying they're all Syrians?  Imagine that.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 6, 2015)

Why should Israel cause itself more problem helping these muslims , makes no sense Coyote .


----------



## pismoe (Sep 6, 2015)

maybe not ALL Syrians but most are muslims Coyote .


----------



## S.J. (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Coyote (Sep 6, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Sigh. I hope the island is bought so they have a place to go, then. And like someone else said...all the men 25 years up to 50 should be sent back to take their country back in any way they can...but the women and children should have safety.



You would split up families?  Send the men back to be slaughtered by ISIS?  Wow.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 6, 2015)

pismoe said:


> maybe not ALL Syrians but most are muslims Coyote .



What is your point?  We're talking about Syrian refugees.  Not immigrants over the past century.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 6, 2015)

more rapists headed towards 'europe' will be the result of helping these invaders .  Just helping more problems into 'europe' when the 'euros' already have enough problems .


----------



## Coyote (Sep 6, 2015)

pismoe said:


> more rapists headed towards 'europe' will be the result of helping these invaders .  Just helping more problems into 'europe' when the 'euros' already have enough problems .



And yet more 1930's rhetoric.

Some things never change.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 6, 2015)

families don't have to split , women and wives , 15 year olds can fight .   All that I mention are fighting for 'Islamic state' Coyote .


----------



## pismoe (Sep 6, 2015)

Coyote said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > maybe not ALL Syrians but most are muslims Coyote .
> ...


                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               point is that most of these invaders are muslim .  As known trouble makers they should be sent back to where they come from Coyote !!


----------



## Coyote (Sep 6, 2015)

pismoe said:


> families don't have to split , women and wives , 15 year olds can fight .   All that I mention are fighting for 'Islamic state' Coyote .



If you are talking about those who are part of IS - those people are not refugees.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 6, 2015)

pismoe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



What invaders are you talking about?


----------



## pismoe (Sep 6, 2015)

Coyote said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > families don't have to split , women and wives , 15 year olds can fight .   All that I mention are fighting for 'Islamic state' Coyote .
> ...


                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      'Islamic state' murderers are mixed in with the ilk that is invading Europe .  Plus most of the invaders are men of fighting age .  ----------  All are invaders playing on emotions of dumb euros Coyote .


----------



## pismoe (Sep 6, 2015)

you call them refugees , I call them INVADERS Coyote .


----------



## Coyote (Sep 6, 2015)

pismoe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



Sounds just like what they were saying about Jewish refugees only instead of IS it was commies.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Sigh. I hope the island is bought so they have a place to go, then. And like someone else said...all the men 25 years up to 50 should be sent back to take their country back in any way they can...but the women and children should have safety.
> ...


Yes. I would. It's their country. Their battle. Safe harbor for their wives and children, but they need to go back and fight to get their country back.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2015)

Coyote said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > families don't have to split , women and wives , 15 year olds can fight .   All that I mention are fighting for 'Islamic state' Coyote .
> ...


How do you know? Pretending to be a refugee would be a great cover to get inside and cause havoc.


----------



## Jroc (Sep 6, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I know what a goyim is! DocIsIn called me a stupid goyim so I had to look it up.


Docisin is an idiot. Why would he call you that? is he a fake Jew too? we already have one of those here


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I know what a goyim is! DocIsIn called me a stupid goyim so I had to look it up.
> ...


Doc doesn't like me much. He doesn't need a reason to call me names. He just does cuz he gets a kick out of it, I guess.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 6, 2015)

of course its a great cover for 'Islamic state' fighters , murderers .   Already read that there are no kind of background checks although I wouldn't trust that anyway .  'Islamic state' has already said , months ago that they would send these invaders to the land of the Cross meaning Italy .   After that these muslims invade throughout 'europe' .


----------



## Jroc (Sep 6, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


How many Arab countries are there again?..No it isn't like 70 years ago, there wasn't any Jewish country for Jews to flee to. There are many Arab countries.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 6, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



Yes.  It is like 70 years ago.  Same rhetoric, same xenophobic fears.  Only then it was Jewish Commies.

So...you just say it's someone else's problem and let them die.

Good for countries like France, Germany, Turkey, Jordan, Lebenon.  Sucko for wealthy countries - like the Gulf States and the US.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 6, 2015)

pismoe said:


> of course its a great cover for 'Islamic state' fighters , murderers .   Already read that there are no kind of background checks although I wouldn't trust that anyway .  'Islamic state' has already said , months ago that they would send these invaders to the land of the Cross meaning Italy .   After that these muslims invade throughout 'europe' .



Reminds me of what they said about Commies when the Jews were seeking refuge.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 6, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



It's worth the risk.  Splitting families up like that and sending parents, sons and brothers to an almost certain death is simply barbaric.


----------



## Jroc (Sep 6, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



The U.S. takes in more immigrants than *all other countries combined* actually. Get it straight CAIR girl. The rich Arab countries are the scum bags. Having said that, We should take more Christians. They aren't causing the problems there it's the muslim scum


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Letting in grown assed men who are capable of fighting for their own country is also barbaric. And no...it is not worth the risk. Families HERE are split up every time a soldier goes to the ME and many come back in a box. Why are the refugee men exempt?


----------



## pismoe (Sep 6, 2015)

excellent point in #67 Gracie !!


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 6, 2015)

pismoe said:


> excellent point in #67 Gracie !!


All the pictures I saw so far were depicting military age males in the crowd... invading Europe...


----------



## Coyote (Sep 6, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Most of our soldiers come back to their families.  None of those men you are cutting from their families are likely to come back.  Would you have sent the Jewish men back to Europe to fight the Nazi's?


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 6, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Most of our soldiers come back to their families. None of those men you are cutting from their families are likely to come back*. Would you have sent the Jewish men back to Europe to fight the Nazi's?*


Absolutely...


----------



## Jroc (Sep 6, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Sure would have been nice for the Jews, instead of being slaughtered in Gas chambers, be armed and sent to fight the Nazis. Jews are smart fighters, as we see in Israel


----------



## Coyote (Sep 6, 2015)

Funny...those who would send refugees back are most likely themselves the products of refugees fleeing political, religious or cultureral persecution in other lands.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 6, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




what jewish men  "back to Europe......"?         the US was not grabbing up jewish familes during  world war II  to save them from adolf  in Germany or Poland, or Italy or Holland or Hungary ......         what are you talking about????


----------



## Coyote (Sep 6, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Exactly that.

Same thing now, as then.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 6, 2015)

checkout the 'Jewish Brigade' Coyote and anyone else !!


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 6, 2015)

Coyote said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > of course its a great cover for 'Islamic state' fighters , murderers .   Already read that there are no kind of background checks although I wouldn't trust that anyway .  'Islamic state' has already said , months ago that they would send these invaders to the land of the Cross meaning Italy .   After that these muslims invade throughout 'europe' .
> ...



what we said about jews seeking refuge in the USA   was    NO!!!!!       Your "we"  does refer to the USA-----doesn't it?


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Yes


----------



## Coyote (Sep 6, 2015)

pismoe said:


> checkout the 'Jewish Brigade' Coyote and anyone else !!



They weren't refugees.  They were volunteers.  Like the many volunteers fighting ISIS or Assad.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Funny...those who would send refugees back are most likely themselves the products of refugees fleeing political, religious or cultureral persecution in other lands.


Funny...those who want refugees..even healthy capable men, to come here probably will not offer them sanctuary in their own home for awhile.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 6, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



Exactly.  My "we" refers to the US's unwillingness to take in refugees then, as now and the same rhetoric in play.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 6, 2015)

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



not at all the same--------EVERYONE was saying    "NO"  to jews back then -----
now there are DOZENS of muslim countries which are EAGER to EMBRACE  their own-------all over the world------the USA  should take the christians


----------



## Coyote (Sep 6, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Funny...those who would send refugees back are most likely themselves the products of refugees fleeing political, religious or cultureral persecution in other lands.
> ...



I would offer a family sanctuarly.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 6, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Funny...those who would send refugees back are most likely themselves the products of refugees fleeing political, religious or cultureral persecution in other lands.
> ...



I live in a one room apartment-----how many do you want me to take?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 6, 2015)

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




oh......        I am all for taking the Christians-----they are at most risk and do not have the MYRIAD of options that the muslims have


----------



## Coyote (Sep 6, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Very much the same.  We have one of the worst humanitarian disasters going on now on a scale we haven't seen since the Holocaust.  And the US has only taken what...1800?  Smaller and poorer countries - Germany, France, Sweden, Lebenon, Turkey, Jordan have taken enourmous numbers.  And the rhetoric?  The same, only instead of commies it's islamists.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 6, 2015)

getting back to the OP------Israel cannot take them------Syria is still ---OFFICIALLY at war with Israel ------people living in Syria are propagandized to hate Israel and jews all of their lives


----------



## Coyote (Sep 6, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



They have the same options as muslims and if you have been following the news the vast majority of victims have been muslims of the wrong brand.  You do realize that Christianity is by far the world's largest religion (31%) meaning there are many countries to take them and a MYRIAD of options  I see no need to divide desperate people by religion though, and continue the religious divides.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 6, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> getting back to the OP-----*-Israel cannot take them*------Syria is still ---OFFICIALLY at war with Israel ------people living in Syria are propagandized to hate Israel and jews all of their lives



No, I don't really think they can either.  To many conflicts already ongoing.  And they are attempting to do a lot to give medical aid to Syrian's caught up in the conflict.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 6, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Can you take a toddler?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 6, 2015)

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



In each of those  poor countries that you named-----there is going to be DISASTER-----sit tight .        The REFUGEES  bring with them -------the very same brutal conflict
from which they are fleeing------lots of them are just different  -----gangs


----------



## Jroc (Sep 6, 2015)

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




CAIR wants as many muslims here as possible. There are rich, empty, Arab muslim countries. They should take their brothers.We can take some of the Christians


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 6, 2015)

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



would the toddler want me?     hubby says   NO PETS


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


So would I. But not with a healthy capable male sucking off me and my generocity. His family would be safe. HE can stay there and FIGHT.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 6, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...




HUGE AMOUNTS of empty land over there-----COUNTRIES can be invented


----------



## Coyote (Sep 6, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I wouldn't send anyone back to likely death unless he chose.  I don't know what you mean by sucking off you but most refugee resettlement programs include finding jobs, etc.


----------



## Jroc (Sep 6, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


The Europeans invented most of them anyway


----------



## pismoe (Sep 6, 2015)

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


----------



## Coyote (Sep 6, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



The lands are "empty" for a reason.  They can't support huge populations.  But aside from that - the Gulf states could certainly do a lot more then they've been doing, which is dumping the burden on Turkey, Egypt, Jordan, Lebenon.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


They would be under my roof, eating food I supply, etc. Women, children I would help until someone helped me help them. Healthy adult males can be MEN and fight like ours do.


----------



## Jroc (Sep 6, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




What resettlement programs? find jobs? we have a welfare state here certainly not like in the 30s and 40s... You're delusional CAIR girl


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2015)

What is a CAIR girl?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 6, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



they can be given jobs in HOMELAND SECURITY-------while we are being stupid---we might just as well be insane


----------



## Jroc (Sep 6, 2015)

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...




Israel was petty much empty for a reason. Nobody wanted it ,until the Jews made it what it is


----------



## Coyote (Sep 6, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Immigrants, including refugees are far less likely to take advantage of welfare than native born Americans.  Try to stick to facts doofus.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 6, 2015)

Gracie said:


> What is a CAIR girl?



it is a female----of a species----that is descended from ----wolves


----------



## Jroc (Sep 6, 2015)

Gracie said:


> What is a CAIR girl?



Coyote is a stodge for them..

CAIR: Islamists Fooling the Establishment


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > What is a CAIR girl?
> ...


From wolves? Oh! Can I be a cair girl too?


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 6, 2015)

Gracie said:


> What is a CAIR girl?


*Council on American-Islamic Relations*


----------



## Coyote (Sep 6, 2015)

Gracie said:


> What is a CAIR girl?



I'm a stealth Islamist Jihadi varmint attempting to inflitrate USMB as a CAIR operative and spreading a subversive agenda that has something to do with hairy men and fleas.

I think that is what it is...


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2015)

Oh. THAT kind of "wolf". I'll pass.
Meanwhile..Coyote is Muslim?


----------



## Coyote (Sep 6, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Oh. THAT kind of "wolf". I'll pass.
> Meanwhile..Coyote is Muslim?



Nope.  I have no dog in the religion game.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 6, 2015)

Gracie said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       CAIR , council of American Islamic relation' I believe Gracie .  They are snakes , spiders and scorpions , roaches in my opinion rather than admirable wolves .


----------



## Coyote (Sep 6, 2015)

pismoe said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Yup.  The Muslim version of AIPAC.


----------



## Jroc (Sep 6, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




Really? Try to keep up CAIR girl, you're living in the past


Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2015)

Just gonna hafta agree to disagree, Coyote. Men should be men. Think Spartan. Think they would run with their families or would they send their families to safety and FIGHT for what is theirs? 
That's my stance. Men, no. Unless they are very old. Women and children? yeah. But no extremists. However, how can one tell which are legit and which are fleeing to gain a toehold? Trojan Horse sorta thing.

Anyway..meh.


----------



## Jroc (Sep 6, 2015)

Coyote said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


AIPAC has indicted  terrorist conspirators ?


----------



## pismoe (Sep 6, 2015)

one good thing about this invasion of 'europe' is that Americans see whats going on and Mr. Trump is aware .   Trump acknowledges that there is a 'muslim' problem !!


----------



## Coyote (Sep 6, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



Interesting...factcheck rates it as "mostly true"...though deceptively phrased.  Using a form of welfare (such as school lunch program) for example vs being "on welfare". O'Reilly says over half of immigrants from 3 Central American countries use welfare


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 6, 2015)

pismoe said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



for those who do not know------I KNOW SOMETHING YOU DON"T KNOW  nah nah nah nah  -------The real founder of  CAIR-----was  SADDAM HUSSEIN-----the organization had a different name---way back in the  60s when that bastard invented
it------something like   "American friends of arabs"-----or something like that.      It was actually founded to advance the cause of islamo Nazi filth  in the USA


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 6, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Oh. THAT kind of "wolf". I'll pass.
> Meanwhile..Coyote is Muslim?



probably not-----she is an apologist for islamo Nazism


----------



## Coyote (Sep 6, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Oh. THAT kind of "wolf". I'll pass.
> ...


----------



## Jroc (Sep 6, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Oh. THAT kind of "wolf". I'll pass.
> ...




Keep up with her pro muslim posts. She posts elsewhere as well. She's not going to admit anything here..She supports this women, and thinks David Horowitz is evil for exposing her 


More info on CAIR..

CAIR Identified by the FBI as part of the Muslim Brotherhood's Palestine Committee


----------



## Jroc (Sep 6, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Government assistance is government assistance..Jewish immigrants didn't use it, it didn't even exist until great society crap. I'm glad i could inform you though ..You're welcome


----------



## pismoe (Sep 6, 2015)

Donald Trump on the worlds 'muslim' problem and this video from 2011 so just shows some of Donald forward thinking while other politicians kiss muslim azz .   ---  Video Resurfaces: Donald Trump's Views on the "Muslim Problem" - WHOA! - The Political Insider  ---   like I say , go Donald !!


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2015)

Sioux – Be satisfied with the needs instead of the wants. 

The helpless NEED safety. The WANTS of full grown assed men running with their families? A resounding no.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 6, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Sioux – Be satisfied with the needs instead of the wants.
> 
> The helpless NEED safety. The WANTS of full grown assed men running with their families? A resounding no.



I think families should remain together.  If he chooses to go and fight, fine - but forcing families apart - especially if they lose their breadwinner - isn't good.


----------



## Jroc (Sep 6, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Sioux – Be satisfied with the needs instead of the wants.
> 
> The helpless NEED safety. The WANTS of full grown assed men running with their families? A resounding no.




They do it in Iraq as well, leaving brand new Humvees, paid for by us, to the islamonazis ..Cowards


----------



## pismoe (Sep 6, 2015)

yeah , seems to me that most of the arab fighters are cowards except when they were shooting American and other Western military advisers .  And even then they'd shoot the advisers  in the back .


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 6, 2015)

Coyote said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I'm saying they're all Moslem Arabs, you fucking numskull.  Pretending to be stupid doesn't convince anyone of the soundness of your position.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 6, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



and your point?  We're talking about Syrian refugees.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 6, 2015)

Coyote said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > families don't have to split , women and wives , 15 year olds can fight .   All that I mention are fighting for 'Islamic state' Coyote .
> ...



All Moslems are potential trouble makers.  All you have to do to know that is look what happens in Europe.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 6, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Why do you think Americans should suffer because of these savages?


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 6, 2015)

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



DO you really believe your lame-ass attempts to equate reluctance to accept Moslem savages into our country as the equivalent of anti-Semitism is going to fool anyone?


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 6, 2015)

Coyote said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



No it doesn't.  Jews never gave anyone any reason to fear them.  Moslems have given abundant reasons to refuse admitting them.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 6, 2015)

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Their options aren't the issue.  Our options are the issue.  We have the option of not allowing potential trouble makers into our country, and we would be fools not to take it.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 6, 2015)

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



WE haven't been "dumping" anything.  We don't control where the refugees go.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 6, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


 
That's pure bullshit.  They are much more likely to collect welfare.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 6, 2015)

Coyote said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




ROFL!  No, they are the Muslim version of Muslim scum.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 6, 2015)

Coyote said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



They're Moslem Arabs, aren't they?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 6, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



yes------she does     --these kind of idiot "comparisons"   have  filled the islamo Nazi propaganda for   far more than  100 years.          In modern times the pigs decided to JUSTIFY  their vandalism of  ancient Buddhist art in Afghanistan with  ------
>>>> ABRAHAM BROKE A STONE IDOL IN HIS FATHER's HOUSE-------I almost threw up when I read that one


----------



## Sally (Sep 7, 2015)

defcon4 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...ledges-to-build-a-fence-instead-10488849.html
> ...



And who is "you know who?"    I would suggest that you speak to some intermarried people here in the U.S. and tell them what you just said.  This will give them a good laugh.


----------



## Sally (Sep 7, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I know what a goyim is! DocIsIn called me a stupid goyim so I had to look it up.



Well, Gracie, if anyone calls you that again, just tell them to stop being a putz.


----------



## Sally (Sep 7, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...ledges-to-build-a-fence-instead-10488849.html
> ...



Say, can you get Japan to take in some refugees?


----------



## Sally (Sep 7, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> Gee, maybe the United Nations can carve out a piece of Israel and give the refugees their own state.



It is amusing how all the Jew-haters come crawling out of the woodwork like a bunch of cockroaches.  How about a parcel of land in Saudi Arabia where they can make the desert bloom?


----------



## Sally (Sep 7, 2015)

Odium said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Why should they?
> ...



Odium, do you ever wake up in the morning and forget about your Jew hatred once in a while?  Strange how the Ethiopians were flown to Israel when they certainly don't look White.  So tell us, Odium, do you have any Black friends or do you think their color will rub off if you socialize with them?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Sep 7, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Why should they?
> 
> Look people, this refugee problem isn't europe's fault, it isn't America's fault, and it isn't israel's fault. Hell, for once it isn't even Obama's fault.
> 
> If a country decides to take them then fine. If it doesn't it doesn't mean they are evil.



Yeah, it didn't happen because of the destabilisation of the region which Bush instigated.


----------



## Sally (Sep 7, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Sigh. I hope the island is bought so they have a place to go, then. And like someone else said...all the men 25 years up to 50 should be sent back to take their country back in any way they can...but the women and children should have safety.
> ...



Actually, Coyote families are sady already split up.  In one article i read, a man who just reached Germany said he left his wife, two kids, his parents and siblings back in Syria and will apply for refugee status for them later.  There probably are many cases like this.


----------



## Sally (Sep 7, 2015)

Coyote said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I think I know what he means when he says invaders.  Let's say people from Mexico, Central America and South Amierica who are experiencing many difficulties came to our border and pushed their way through, would we not call them invaders?


----------



## Sally (Sep 7, 2015)

defcon4 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Most of our soldiers come back to their families. None of those men you are cutting from their families are likely to come back*. Would you have sent the Jewish men back to Europe to fight the Nazi's?*
> ...



Not only that, but you would have been happy to send  them to the gas chambers.


----------



## Sally (Sep 7, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I don't know about that, Coyote.  There are many Americans who would love to have gotten what the Boston Marathon Bombers family got.

Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare


----------



## Sally (Sep 7, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Look, you can disagree with her like many others do, but you don't have to sound off the wall.


----------



## Freeman (Sep 7, 2015)

The zionazis have caused the palestinians migration who became refugees since 60 years, why they should receive syrian refugees?!


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 7, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> No it doesn't. Jews never gave anyone any reason to fear them. Moslems have given abundant reasons to refuse admitting them.


With Islamists you know exactly who wants to destroy the US but with some others, stealth is more dangerous to Constitutional principles.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 7, 2015)

Sally said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Now just what the fuck is your problem? Gas chambers… how in the fuck that came about? Military aged men should fight for their families not hiding… what a moron...


----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 7, 2015)

Sally said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Gee, maybe the United Nations can carve out a piece of Israel and give the refugees their own state.
> ...



Why don't you tell us all how someone can express their opposition to Israeli policy without have to put up with old bags calling them anti-Semitic?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 7, 2015)

Gracie said:


> What is a CAIR girl?



It's jroc's way of signaling he's having a petit mal meltdown.


----------



## Jroc (Sep 7, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > What is a CAIR girl?
> ...




Nah....I just like exposing islamonazi supporters for what they are.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 7, 2015)

Sally said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



To me, invaders come with malign purpose - I see refugees and migrants, people trying escape a bad life and make a better life for their families.  We may not want them, but they are coming here for many of the same reasons our own ancestors did.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 7, 2015)

Jroc said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



lol, Islamonazi.  You must be a Mark Levin fan.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 7, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



I love how folks try to make excuses for their rhetoric...it's "different" back then, it was "jewish commie subversives"   now it's "muslim savages".  The more you try to paint it as "different" the more it comes out as the same old xenophobic rhetoric.  Read the articles and the voices from 1930's and 40's.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 7, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



Funny...that's what they used to say about the Jews when they were turning away desperate refugees.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 7, 2015)

here you go , some new invaders like these pervs and headed to Europe and England to have a little fun while the fun lasts .  ---  Aylesbury child sex ring members jailed for 'grotesque' abuse of vulnerable schoolgirls  ---  then off to jail for a few years for room and board amongst their 'peers' Coyote .


----------



## Coyote (Sep 7, 2015)

.


Sally said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Ya, I know they often are...but I don't think refusing to take men - fathers, husbands, sons...is the answer.  If they choose to stay  back and fight, that is one thing.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 7, 2015)

Coyote said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



No one is swallowing line of the open-borders assholes that controlling our borders is someone the equivalent of sending Jews to be gassed at Auschwitz.

You only prove what a sleazy lying scumbag you are with this kind of rhetoric.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 7, 2015)

Coyote said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Horseshit.  Everything you post is horseshit.  BTW, your hero FDR is the one who turned the Jews away.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 7, 2015)

pismoe said:


> here you go , some new invaders like these pervs and headed to Europe and England to have a little fun while the fun lasts .  ---  Aylesbury child sex ring members jailed for 'grotesque' abuse of vulnerable schoolgirls  ---  then off to jail for a few years for room and board amongst their 'peers' Coyote .



Wow...I forgot all about that.  All the child sex rings are run only by muslims.  Dang.

You're so funny pismoe


----------



## pismoe (Sep 7, 2015)

more just like these pervs headed to Europe and England Coyote .   ---  Aylesbury child sex ring members jailed for 'grotesque' abuse of vulnerable schoolgirls  ---


----------



## Coyote (Sep 7, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



My hero?  Try keeping your facts straight particularly about what I support and don't support  Republicans and Democrats and much of the American public including American Jews (who did not want anything to bring antisemitic attention on their community) were against letting in Jewish immigrants.  Same arguments and sentiments we see today and nothing to be proud of.  Just like the shameful internment of the Japanese.  You think we should return to that?  Horseshit.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 7, 2015)

probably not , but why import MORE pervs and criminals Coyote ??


----------



## Coyote (Sep 7, 2015)

pismoe said:


> more just like these pervs headed to Europe and England Coyote .   ---  Aylesbury child sex ring members jailed for 'grotesque' abuse of vulnerable schoolgirls  ---



I agree, we shouldn't be letting in criminals but I think everyone is on the same page there.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 7, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



I'm not for open borders.

But the more you try to and justify your anti-refugee stance based on religion, the more you sound like those antisemitic bigots from the 1930's and 40's .


----------



## Coyote (Sep 7, 2015)

pismoe said:


> probably not , but why import MORE pervs and criminals Coyote ??



Who says we are?  Where is it said we are deliberately bringing in criminals?


----------



## pismoe (Sep 7, 2015)

third world muslims have a reputation and attention should be paid to their reputation for violence , perversion and just being trouble makers.  Look at their third world he11holes to see what 'muslims' are good at doing Coyote .


----------



## Coyote (Sep 7, 2015)

pismoe said:


> third world muslims have a reputation and attention should be paid to their reputation for violence , perversion and just being trouble makers.  Look at their third world he11holes to see what 'muslims' are good at doing Coyote .



That's exactly what they said about Jews and communism.  They had a reputation for being trouble makers.  That was the rationale for refusing them.  It never changes.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 7, 2015)

Coyote said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



In those days Americans were opposed to letting in any immigrants.  Your attempt to compare people who want to control illegal immigrants with Nazis and anti-Semites is typical sleazy leftwing smear mongering.  There simply is no good reason for allowing illegals to stay or not sealing our borders, so smearing people is all you got left.

You're a typical leftwing scumbag. 

It's funny that you get huffy about people nischaraterizing your position when that is your modus operandi.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 7, 2015)

and look what the JEWS built in 60 years , look how the JEWS made the desert bloom .  The JEWS save arab lives in their first rate hospitals , have a first rate military and democracy  while as I said the muslims live in chaos in their third world he11holes .  Its an amazing comparison Coyote !!


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 7, 2015)

Coyote said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > third world muslims have a reputation and attention should be paid to their reputation for violence , perversion and just being trouble makers.  Look at their third world he11holes to see what 'muslims' are good at doing Coyote .
> ...



Horseshit.  Why don't you post some evidence for this claim?


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 7, 2015)

Coyote said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Sure you are, asshole.  You oppose any measure anyone ever proposes to seal the border and deport illegal aliens. Moslems have demonstrated over and over that they have a propensity for violence and a disrespect for the norms of a free society.

There's no comparison between Islam and Judaism.  The later is a respectable peaceful religion.  The former is a murderous bloodthirsty cult.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 7, 2015)

Coyote said:


> *To me, invaders come with malign purpose *- I see refugees and migrants, people trying escape a bad life and make a better life for their families. We may not want them, but they are coming here for many of the same reasons our own ancestors did.


Trojan Horse… deception… military aged men infiltrating archenemy #2, archenemy #1 being the jews.


----------



## Jroc (Sep 7, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Do you prefer islamofacist? they both work


----------



## Jroc (Sep 7, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




You know them personally? How do you know why people come here?


----------



## Coyote (Sep 7, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



I did earlier in this thread doofus.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 7, 2015)

pismoe said:


> and look what the JEWS built in 60 years , look how the JEWS made the desert bloom .  The JEWS save arab lives in their first rate hospitals , have a first rate military and democracy  while as I said the muslims live in chaos in their third world he11holes .  Its an amazing comparison Coyote !!



Your mixing apples and oranges.  We're talking about refugees and immigrants, you are talking about Israelis.  Immigrant Jews from Europe - like many other immigrant groups have flourished in the US and done well - as have Syrians, Lebonese, Palestinians, Italians, Polish, Russians, Cubans, Hispanics, etc etc.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 7, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Yup.  Just like the zenophobic anti-semitic rhetoric   Keep it up, you're making my case...70 years ago, you would have been railing against commie jews.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 7, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Umn no.  Not quite.  In "those days" Americans were opposed to letting in certain classes of immigrants - like the Chinese, the Irish...etc.  Just like today


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 7, 2015)

Coyote said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



the basis for refusing jewish immigration was anti-Semitism in the USA  which
PRECEDED   STALIN and even Marx.       It was a Christian thing.   Nazism was
invented by the first emperor of the FIRST REICH-----which preceded the third
reich by more than 16 centuries.      The INTERNATIONAL JEW  by islamo Nazi dog ---HENRY FORD was published BEFORE   Adolf's  "Mein Kampf"  by about ten
years.      Nazi pimp---CONSTANTINE----issued his filth circa 300 AD and his grandson incorporated the filth into   CANON law-----about 40 years later----doofus


----------



## pismoe (Sep 7, 2015)

Its the mindset , JEWS proves themselves to be builders and organizers while the invading refugees are not practical or good thoughtful people .  Heck , even their muslim neighbors don't want them Coyote .


----------



## Coyote (Sep 7, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



It was anti-semitism combined with the prevailing belief that Jews were closely associated with communism which allowed them to readily come up with reasons to refuse them entry.  A confirmation bias.  Just like with the Muslims.  Not that you've read the thread either doofus


----------



## Coyote (Sep 7, 2015)

pismoe said:


> Its the mindset , JEWS proves themselves to be builders and organizers while the invading refugees are not practical or good thoughtful people .  Heck , even their muslim neighbors don't want them Coyote .



Syrian immigrants to America have been quite successful, practical, good and thoughtful.  Amazing huh? Just like the Jews 
Syrian Americans - History, Modern era, The first syrians in america
The Arab American Way: The Success Story of an American Family from a Syrian Village in Global Diaspora


----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 7, 2015)

Jroc said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



Naaa...stick with the full Godwin.  It suits you better.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 7, 2015)

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I read the thread-----I have read history and I read the WIDELY PROMULGATED
propaganda of the time-----I lived in an area of the USA  dotted with Nazi enclaves----their seedy little pamphlets were still fluttering in the breeze and I even found some on the dusty shelves of the town public library.       As to your claim that JEWS OPPOSED JEWISH IMMIGRATION  during the era of your hero  ADOLF<<<
BIG FAT LIE!!!!!!!      Jewish leaders were fearful of making any demands at all as
your fellows were actively gassing their relatives to death------the stench of anti-Semitism was that THICK in the USA.        FDR-----chose to ignore the carnage. ----
communism was not the issue --------it was that old   "Christ killers bullshit" ----back in the  1930s-------your fellow Nazi pigs began focusing on the  COMMUNISM LIBEL later on---------McCarthy ---after all is said and done  was a  CATHOLIC IN GOOD STANDING.        Of course ----your fellows began focusing on those for whom they did not give  a damn--------ARAB REFUGEES ----round about 1950---
SEE?      I read the same shit that you read.-------the stuff written by Nazi war criminals who had found love in Egypt and SYRIA . -------Syria--------before I knew
where Syria is,    I knew that it housed the people who wrote the shit that you still parrot.     I was a child circa  1960.     For me SYRIA  was a Christian country----we had SO MANY Christians who had fled  "something"   in SYRIA ------some sort of
horror


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 7, 2015)

Coyote said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Its the mindset , JEWS proves themselves to be builders and organizers while the invading refugees are not practical or good thoughtful people .  Heck , even their muslim neighbors don't want them Coyote .
> ...



Yes---Syrian Christians have done amazingly well and are a DELIGHT------Syrian jews have done well too.--------There are no Syrian jews left in Syria but I ENTHUSIASTICALLY   support the rescue by the USA of the Syrian Christians----
we need them and their --------talents----------where would we be without Syrian
bread    (when I was a kid  PITA was called  "Syrian bread"---which made sense since Syrians made it)   ---------no matter where a Syrian store is located-----somehow it sells Israeli products------even if they have to RUB out the word Israel
on the label.    In the arab enclave of my town-----the SYRIAN PROUDLY wear giant
crosses--------during times of stress and post big prominent signs   "CLOSED ON 
SUNDAY"


----------



## Coyote (Sep 7, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



Syrian Muslims have done well as well.  In fact, the US has a thriving and successful Arab American community.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 7, 2015)

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



really???   where?


----------



## pismoe (Sep 7, 2015)

look at 'syrian' society .  oh , so they bake bread   .  JEWS build functioning countries , provide cutting edge medical procedures , make their deserts bloom and 'syrians' bake bread   .  --------  cool !!


----------



## Coyote (Sep 7, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



The Jewish community in the US was very concerned about anything that would stir up antisemitism.  Anti-semitism was also tied into the belief of a "Jewish menace" and communism: Jewish Bolshevism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.  Again, another confirmation bias that made it easy for people to believe these things and reject Jewish immigrants as  "menace".



> communism was not the issue --------it was that old   "Christ killers bullshit" ----back in the  1930s-------your fellow Nazi pigs began focusing on the  COMMUNISM LIBEL later on---------McCarthy ---after all is said and done  was a  CATHOLIC IN GOOD STANDING.        Of course ----your fellows began focusing on those for whom they did not give  a damn--------ARAB REFUGEES ----round about 1950---
> SEE?      I read the same shit that you read.-------the stuff written by Nazi war criminals who had found love in Egypt and SYRIA . -------Syria--------before I knew
> where Syria is,    I knew that it housed the people who wrote the shit that you still parrot.     I was a child circa  1960.     For me SYRIA  was a Christian country----we had SO MANY Christians who had fled  "something"   in SYRIA ------some sort of
> horror



Communism was very much an issue at the time.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 7, 2015)

pismoe said:


> look at 'syrian' society .  oh , so they bake bread   .  JEWS build functioning countries , provide cutting edge medical procedures , make their deserts bloom and 'syrians' bake bread   .  --------  cool !!



So?

What functioning countries?  I only know of one.  Israel.  Built by SOME Jews, at the expense of native inhabitants.  That's neither here nor there.  What country has the American Jewish community "built"?

Like other groups - they've built business, communities, industries small and large.  Like the Arab American community.

You need to stop confusing Americans with Israeli's.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 7, 2015)

Coyote said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


You haven't produced any examples of "zenophobic anti-semetic rhetoric from 70 years ago, so we can just assume your claims are total bullshit.

Libturds have a special talent for making up derogatory terms like "zenophobic" for perfectly reasonable positions like questioning the wisdom of importing a violent clan of people who breed like rabbits and who would destroy our freedoms if they were given a chance.

Please explain why any reasonable person wouldn't question the wisdom of importing Moslems.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 7, 2015)

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



This has nothing to do with anti-semitism, so your constant harping on that canard is a waste of bandwidth.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 7, 2015)

Coyote said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Wrong.  In the 30s the United States shut down immigration entirely, no matter what the country of origin.

Thanks for proving you're on ignoramus on the history of the U.S.  In the future we will judge all your claims about American history accordingly.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 7, 2015)

proof of JEWS brains and ambition is in Israel .  All kindsa innovation plus they can kick azz [ask the arabs] .   Amazing for a little tiny country surrounded by third world enemies . Israel has state of the art medical , military , made THEIR deserts bloom , do first rate rescue and medical in foreign countries like 'haiti' and the 'syrians' bake bread .    Jews in the USA that are Americans are just Americans doing whatever work that they do .  [syrians bake bread and are good at baking bread]  [funny] but COOL !!   [he11 , everyone in the world bakes bread   Coyote and other Syrian or arab cheerleaders .


----------



## Coyote (Sep 7, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Israel refuses to to any refugees

Please, explain - what's different from your statement here and what was said in the 1930's?


----------



## Coyote (Sep 7, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



You're trying to claim there was no anti-semitism in the 1930's and 40's and it had no bearing on allowing in Jewish refugees?  Facts don't support your claim


----------



## Coyote (Sep 7, 2015)

pismoe said:


> proof of JEWS brains and ambition is in Israel .  All kindsa innovation plus they can kick azz [ask the arabs] .   Amazing for a little tiny country surrounded by third world enemies . Israel has state of the art medical , military , made THEIR deserts bloom , do first rate rescue and medical in foreign countries like 'haiti' and the 'syrians' bake bread .    Jews in the USA that are Americans are just Americans doing whatever work that they do .  [syrians bake bread and are good at baking bread]  [funny] but COOL !!   [he11 , everyone in the world bakes bread   Coyote and other Syrian or arab cheerleaders .



So...let's see.  You rate immigrants worthyness to immigrate on their ability to "build countries".... I think we can honestly say that America's diverse immigrant populations build this country and made it bloom - whether by establishing private enterprise ("baking bread" as you term it) or other things.  You seem to hate and disparage certain types of success' (like "baking bread") or maybe you just need to hate and disparage the people who are doing this.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 7, 2015)

Coyote said:


> *Europe’s fear of Muslim refugees echoes rhetoric of 1930s anti-Semitism*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your article failed to list any examples of anti-semitism.  It appears that Britain was opposed to all illegal immigration, just like Americans.  Most of the illegals were coming from Germany because of the rise of the Nazis.  

What does that prove?


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 7, 2015)

Coyote said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



BTW, I never claimed there was no anti-semitism in the 30s and 40s.  What I claimed was that it had little to do with our immigration policy.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 7, 2015)

America was initially built on Western law and tradition that came from England ,  Wales , maybe a couple Scots, maybe a couple Irish .   All the big names in forming the beginning USA and its laws , Constitution and Bill of Rights were from those countries Coyote .   Check the signers names on the Declaration of Independence and Constitution to see where the thinkers and initial builders of America and then the USA came from .  Then check the origins of those thinkers and signers of the 'Founding' papers to see where they came from .  Point is that they came from one particular small area in the world and none were 'syrian' bread bakers .   Then immigration of LABOR was allowed and encouraged but the Laws and thinking on the building of America had already been done and was the cement that allowed the USA to grow and blossom under the laws that had been made by those dead white men that came from a very small area of the earth .


----------



## pismoe (Sep 7, 2015)

naw , bed baking is cool , no big deal though .  Everyone in the world bakes bread of some sort Coyote .


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 7, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



It had little to do with our immigration policy IN GENERAL----it had lots to do with our immigration policies,   specifically of jews,   in the  1930s and 40s.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 7, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Horseshit.  Our immigration policy then was to admit no one. I posted the irrefutable evidence.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 7, 2015)

Coyote said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > proof of JEWS brains and ambition is in Israel .  All kindsa innovation plus they can kick azz [ask the arabs] .   Amazing for a little tiny country surrounded by third world enemies . Israel has state of the art medical , military , made THEIR deserts bloom , do first rate rescue and medical in foreign countries like 'haiti' and the 'syrians' bake bread .    Jews in the USA that are Americans are just Americans doing whatever work that they do .  [syrians bake bread and are good at baking bread]  [funny] but COOL !!   [he11 , everyone in the world bakes bread   Coyote and other Syrian or arab cheerleaders .
> ...





bripat9643 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



there was no time that   NO ONE was admitted        to what country are you alluding?


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 7, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



Look at the chart I posted.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 7, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Agree - and part of the anti-semitism was the prevailing belief that Jews were associated with communism (you can still see that in some of the resident whacko posts).


----------



## Coyote (Sep 7, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Then I misunderstood your statement.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 7, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > *Europe’s fear of Muslim refugees echoes rhetoric of 1930s anti-Semitism*
> ...




From my article:

Part of that hostility was fueled, as some of the European grievances are now, by stereotypes of the refugees as harbingers of a dangerous ideology, in this instance communism and anarchist violence.

The Chamber of Commerce of the city of Metz, for example, grumbled in 1933 that "highly undesirable" Jews "have become a veritable plague for honest French merchants." By 1935, the then French government enacted a series of quotas on certain professions -- effectively blocking Jews out. This was a precursor for the more pernicious and deadly forms of antisemitism to come.


*From the links in the article itself: 

We've been here before
*
_According to Whitehall And The Jews, 1933-1948 (Cambridge University Press), Louise London's definitive account of British immigration policy and the Holocaust, "The process...was designed to keep out large numbers of European Jews - perhaps 10 times as many as it let in." Around 70,000 had been admitted by the outbreak of the war, but British Jewish associations had some half a million more case files of those who had not.

Although British immigration policy was liberalised after Kristallnacht - the pogrom launched by Goebbels in November 1939, in which dozens of Jews were killed and more than 1,000 synagogues burned down - London challenges the idea that prewar Britain was a haven for those fleeing Nazi brutality. "The myth was born that Britain did all it could for the Jews between 1933 and 1945. This comfortable view has proved remarkably durable, and is still adduced to support claims that Britain has always admitted genuine refugees, and that the latest harsh measures against asylum seekers are merely designed to exclude bogus applicants. . .We remember the touching photographs and newsreel footage of unaccompanied Jewish children arriving on the Kindertransports [ by July 1939, 7,700 had arrived, compared with 1,850 admitted into Holland, 800 into France, 700 into Belgium, and 250 into Sweden]. *There are no such photographs of the Jewish parents left behind in Nazi Europe. .* .The Jews excluded from entry to the United Kingdom are not part of the British experience, because Britain never saw them. . .Memories of the unsuccessful public campaign to persuade the government to rescue Jews from mass murder faded quickly."_

_What's more, those that were granted entry were admitted only because the Jewish community guaranteed that it would bear all the expenses of accommodation and maintenance, with no burden placed on the public purse. Elsewhere, Canada accommodated only 5,000 European Jews between 1933 and 1945, Australia 10,000, South Africa some 6,000. And the US's unyielding quota system meant that, between 1933 and 1937, only 33,000 German Jews were admitted (and only 124,000 between 1938 and 1941). 


Astonishingly, Britain's postwar record isn't much better. Although the immediate aftermath of the second world war saw the arrival of a large number of refugees,* very few were Jewish Holocaust survivors*. British postwar immigration policy *deliberately excluded Jews (and non-white immigrants) because it didn't consider them assimilable*. Today, asylum seekers are routinely accused of fomenting the racism that they encounter. *Similarly, cabinet minutes of 1945 claimed that "the admission of a further batch of refugees, many of whom would be Jews, might provoke strong reactions from certain sections of public opinion. There was a real risk of a wave of anti-semitic feeling in this country." Yet they had no compunction in admitting the entire Ukrainian membership of the Galician division of the Waffen-SS.* _​*
Maleiha Malik: Muslims are now getting the same treatment Jews had a century ago*

_Migrants fleeing persecution and poverty settled with their children in the East End of London. As believers in one God they were devoted to their holy book, which contained strict religious laws, harsh penalties and gender inequality. Some of them established separate religious courts. The men wore dark clothes and had long beards; some women covered their hair. A royal commission warned of the grave dangers of self-segregation. *Politicians said different religious dress was a sign of separation. Some migrants were members of extremist political groups. Others actively organised to overthrow the established western political order. Campaigners against the migrants carefully framed their arguments as objections to "alien extremists" and not to a race or religion. A British cabinet minister said we were facing a clash about civilisation: this was about values; a battle between progress and "arrested development*".

*All this happened a hundred years ago to Jewish migrants seeking asylum in Britain.* *The political movements with which they were closely associated were anarchism and later Bolshevism.* As in the case of contemporary political violence, or even the radical Islamism supported by a minority of British Muslims, anarchism and Bolshevism only commanded minority support among the Jewish community. But shared countries of origin and *a common ethnic and religious background were enough to create a racialised discourse whenever there were anarchist outrages in London in the early 20th century.*

*Most anarchists were peaceful, but a few resorted to violent attacks such as the bombing of Greenwich Observatory in 1894 - described at the time as an "international terrorist outrage". Anarchist violence was an international phenomenon. *In Europe it claimed hundreds of lives, including those of several heads of government, and resulted in anti- terrorism laws. In the siege of Sidney Street in London in 1911, police and troops confronted east European Jewish anarchists. This violent confrontation in the heart of London created a racialised moral panic in which the whole Jewish community was stigmatised. It was claimed that London was "seething" with violent aliens, and the British establishment was said to be "in a state of denial".* East End Jews were said to be "alienated", not "integrated", and a "threat to our security" a long time before anyone dreamed up the phrase "Londonista*n"._​


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 7, 2015)

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



yes----they get it from recent islamo Nazi propaganda----and that of the  50s---but not that of the  30s.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 7, 2015)

Y


Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


You have yet to post an iota of evidence that anti-semitism had any influence on our immigration policy.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 7, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



No, it was from much earlier - 20's, 30's etc.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 7, 2015)

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



In the 20s  islamo Nazis were complaining in propaganda promulgated in the
USA  that   DA JOOOOOS are communists?           Since we are way back in the
20s------you can leave the  "islamo"  out           I do not recall any allusions to communism in that really old stuff.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 7, 2015)

Coyote said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



So where is the evidence that America's immigration policy was motivated by anti-semitism?   Your article talks mostly about British immigration policy.  Furthermore, you quote a commentator discussing the period, but you don't quote anyone making any actual anti-Semitic statements.  Your author even admits that opponents of immigration stated their objections to _"alien extremists." _  They didn't mention Jews.

All you've got is a lot of insinuations about British policy.  Nothing about American policy.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 7, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Y
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> ...



Anti-Semitism

_The growing anti-Semitic attitude *was reflected most clearly in changes in immigration laws that were directed against eastern and southern Europeans in general, but against Jews from those regions in particular.* For example,* the Immigration Act of 1924 established a quota system that severely restricted Jewish immigration from most of Europe.* These new limits on immigration had an immediate impact on Jews attempting to flee Europe following the rise of fascism during the 1930’s. The appointment of Adolf Hitler and the Nazi Party to power in Germany in 1933 was rapidly followed by German legalization of discrimination against Jews. The anti-Jewish riots that began during November, 1938, were merely the prelude to the rounding up and eventual murder of Jews throughout Europe. 

The resistance of the United States to Jewish immigration during the 1930’s was dramatized in the St. Louis affair in 1939. When the German ship St. Louis, carrying more than 900 Jews attempting to escape from Europe, arrived in Cuba, its passengers were not allowed to disembark, and they were ultimately refused permission to enter the United States. Most had to return to Europe, where they were eventually murdered. In 1939, the Wagner- Rogers Bill designed to admit 20,000 Jewish children from Europe was voted down in Congress. Despite the admittance of prominent individuals. such as Albert Einstein, few Jews were allowed to enter America during the 1930’s._​
Immigration Policy in World War II | The Gilder Lehrman Institute of American History

_As early as June 1942, word reached the United States that the Nazis were planning the annihilation of the European Jews. A report smuggled from Poland to London described in detail the killing centers at Chelmno and the use of gas vans, and it estimated that 700,000 people had already been killed.

*Anti-Semitism fueled by the Depression and by demagogues like the radio priest Charles Coughlin influenced immigration policy. In 1939 pollsters found that 53 percent of those interviewed agreed with the statement "Jews are different and should be restricted.*" Between 1933 and 1945 the United States took in only 132,000 Jewish refugees, *only ten percent of the quota allowed by law*.

Reflecting a nasty strain of anti-Semitism,* Congress in 1939 refused to raise immigration quotas to admit 20,000 Jewish children fleeing Nazi oppression.* As the wife of the U.S. Commissioner of Immigration remarked at a cocktail party,* "20,000 children would all too soon grow up to be 20,000 ugly adults*." Instead of relaxing immigration quotas, American officials worked in vain to persuade Latin American countries and Great Britain to admit Jewish refugees. In January 1944, Secretary of the Treasury Henry Morgenthau, as the only Jew in the Cabinet, presented the President with a "Report to the Secretary on the Acquiescence of this Government in the Murder of the Jews." Shamed into action, Roosevelt created the War Refugee Board, which, in turn, set up refugee camps in Italy, North Africa, and the United States.

_​Different era...same rhetoric...amazing.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 7, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



I just posted it.  How far are you going go in pretending there was little anti-semitism and it didn't affect policies?  Seriously?


----------



## Coyote (Sep 7, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



I already posted an article describing it - they were associated with anarchists, bolsheviks and communism.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 7, 2015)

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



oh-----ok ----must have been for the HIGHLY educated   anti-semites-------
the Nazis in my childhood town would not have known those words


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 7, 2015)

Coyote said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Y
> ...



Immigration Act of 1924 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia​
_The *Immigration Act of 1924*, or *Johnson–Reed Act*, including the *National Origins Act*, and *Asian Exclusion Act* (Pub.L. 68–139, 43 Stat. 153, enacted May 26, 1924), was a United States federal law that limited the annual number of immigrants who could be admitted from any country to 2% of the number of people from that country who were already living in the United States in 1890, down from the 3% cap set by the Immigration Restriction Act of 1921, according to the Census of 1890. It superseded the 1921 Emergency Quota Act. The law was primarily aimed at further restricting immigration of Southern Europeans and Eastern Europeans.[1] In addition, it severely restricted the immigration of Africans and outright banned the immigration of Arabs and Asians. According to the U.S. Department of State Office of the Historian the purpose of the act was "to preserve the ideal of American homogeneity".[2] Congressional opposition was minimal._​Nope, there's nothing in the _Immigration Act of 1924_ that specifically mentions Jews.  All the complaints your author makes against U.S. immigration policy are of the nature that it didn't make exceptions for Jews fleeing from Europe.  You can speculate about motives all you want, but the actual legislation doesn't support your case.

Even if you admit that American immigration policy was motivated by anti-semitism, it wasn't because Jews were viewed as dangerous.  Americans were Christians and they were prejudiced against non Christians.

Objections to Muslim immigration, on the other hand, is not motivated by the knowledge that these people are violent and hostile towards western democracy and free institutions.  That point isn't arguable.  It's simply a fact.  Poll after poll has demonstrated that the majority of Muslims support the imposition of Sharia law.

That being said, a large influx of people from any particular culture that has sharp differences with Western culture is not desirable.  That is, unless you view your own culture as undesirable.  Only America hating drones have that attitude.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 7, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Yet:

*"*_Anti-Semitism fueled by the Depression and by demagogues like the radio priest Charles Coughlin influenced immigration policy. In 1939 pollsters found that 53 percent of those interviewed agreed with the statement "Jews are different and should be restricted." Between 1933 and 1945 the United States took in only 132,000 Jewish refugees, *only ten percent of the quota allowed by law*."_​
and

*"The new quotas for immigration from Southern and Eastern Europe*[_where?_] were so restrictive that in 1924 there were more Italians, Czechs, Yugoslavs, Greeks, Lithuanians, Hungarians, Portuguese, Romanians, Spaniards, *Jews*, Chinese, and Japanese that left the United States than those who arrived as immigrants.[18]"​

hmmm...nothing to do with antisemitism of course...



> Even if you admit that American immigration policy was motivated by anti-semitism, it wasn't because Jews were viewed as dangerous.  Americans were Christians and they were prejudiced against non Christians.



I already posted articles showing that they were viewed as dangerous and "racially subhuman" according to the eugenist mentality at the time - they were considered anarchists and bolsheviks and the entire group was blamed for the actions of extremists.



> Objections to Muslim immigration, on the other hand, is not motivated by the knowledge that these people are violent and hostile towards western democracy and free institution.  That point isn't arguable.  It's simply a fact.  Poll after poll has demonstrated it to be the case.



  Sure...keep saying that - you echo the earlier era, just replacing "Jewish" with "Muslim"....it's "simply a fact" 

Polls reflect _opinion_...not fact.  That's why they are called "opinion polls".



> That being said, a large influx of people from any particular culture that has sharp differences with Western culture is not desirable.  That is, unless you view your own culture as undesirable.  Only America hating drones have that attitude.



I view our culture as an amalgrum of all the many immigrant groups that made it what it is.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 7, 2015)

I support the immediate development of nice ---comfy housing for Syrian refugees in muslim countries-------like INDONESIA  and   IRAN        Christians from Iraq and Syria should come to the USA       where their relatives will greet the with opened arms----
we got lots of Syrian Christians in the USA ------LOTS-------we need them-----Syrian Christian girls are very pretty -----lots of them look greek  .      Germany and Austria and France and Sweden ------cannot accommodate them------it's cruel to dump them
there------it will bring hardship to both the people in those countries now and the
refugees themselves


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 7, 2015)

another marvelous idea-------Christians from Lebanon should move to the USA and the muslims can take all of LEBANON ---lock stock and barrel-----where they have HEZBOLLAH  to  love and protect them


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 7, 2015)

Coyote said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



The law doesn't not mention Jews, so your claim is based entirely on speculation about motives.  The law was aimed at getting a balance of immigration from various nations.  Southern and Eastern Europe were backwards areas of the world.  The people coming from these areas were uneducated, unskilled and less civilized than Northern Europeans, and like Mexicans they were willing to work for much lower wages than Americans,  so it's entirely reasonable that Americans didn't want to get swamped by the cultures of these areas.



Coyote said:


> > Even if you admit that American immigration policy was motivated by anti-semitism, it wasn't because Jews were viewed as dangerous.  Americans were Christians and they were prejudiced against non Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> I already posted articles showing that they were viewed as dangerous and "racially subhuman" according to the eugenist mentality at the time - they were considered anarchists and bolsheviks and the entire group was blamed for the actions of extremists.



Many Jews were anarchists and Bolsheviks, so that's hardly an unreasonable position.  Keep in mind that eugenics was an idea founded by progressives like Margaret Sanger and Woodrow Wilson, so those are the people you are attacking, not right wingers.  

The idea that America shouldn't be choosy about who it allows to immigrate here is one of the ultimate absurdities of liberals.  Not all cultures and peoples are equally civilized.  Any claim that they are crashes on the known facts.   The reason countries like Mexico are so fucked up is the fact that's populated by Mexicans.

Immigration from some cultures is beneficial, or at least not harmful to the country.  Immigration from other cultures is definitely harmful.    Our immigration laws should be written to benefit America, not to benefit immigrants.  If they aren't a net positive contribution to this country, then we have no justification for allowing them in.   Their personal circumstances are beside the point.



Coyote said:


> > Objections to Muslim immigration, on the other hand, is motivated by the knowledge that these people are violent and hostile towards western democracy and free institution.  That point isn't arguable.  It's simply a fact.  Poll after poll has demonstrated it to be the case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So if a poll says people believe the sky is blue, is that a fact or just an opinion?



Coyote said:


> > That being said, a large influx of people from any particular culture that has sharp differences with Western culture is not desirable.  That is, unless you view your own culture as undesirable.  Only America hating drones have that attitude.
> 
> 
> 
> I view our culture as an amalgrum of all the many immigrant groups that made it what it is.



There's no doubt that it's an amalgam.  At least it used to be.  Now it's more of a salad.  However, America didn't benefit from all the immigrants that came here.  We didn't benefit from the Irish or the Italians who were the sources of most of the organized crime in the country.  We don't benefit now from the influx of Mexicans and Muslims.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 7, 2015)

Coyote said:


> No, it was from much earlier - 20's, 30's etc.


*Recorded by Charles Coteworth Pinckney*

*Delegate to the Constitutional Convention of 1787*

_(This prophecy, by _*Benjamin Franklin*_, was made in a "CHIT CHAT AROUND THE TABLE DURING INTERMISSION," at the Philadelphia Constitutional Convention of 1787. This statement was recorded in the dairy of Charles Cotesworth Pinckney, a delegate from South Carolina.)_


"*I fully agree with General Washington, that we must protect this young nation from an insidious influence and impenetration. The menace, gentlemen, is the Jews.*


"In whatever country *Jews* have settled in any great number, they have lowered its moral tone; depreciated its commercial integrity; have segregated themselves and have not been assimilated; have sneered at and tried to undermine the Christian religion upon which that nation is founded, by objecting to its restrictions; have built up a state within the state; and when opposed have tried to strangle that country to death financially, as in the case of Spain and Portugal.


"For over 1,700 years, the *Jews* have been bewailing their sad fate in that they have been exiled from their homeland, as they call Palestine. But gentlemen, did the world give it to them in fee simple, they would at once find some reason for not returning. Why? Because they are vampires, and vampires do not live on vampires. They cannot live only among themselves. They must subsist on Christians and other people not of their race.


"If you do not exclude them from these United States, in their Constitution, in less than 200 years they will have swarmed here in such great numbers that they will dominate and devour the land and change our form of government, for which we Americans have shed our blood, given our lives our substance and jeopardized our liberty.


"If you do not exclude them, in less than 200 years our descendants will be working in the fields to furnish them substance, while they will be in the counting houses rubbing their hands*. I warn you, gentlemen, if you do not exclude Jews for all time, your children will curse you in your graves.*


"*Jews*, gentlemen, are Asiatics, let them be born where they will nor how many generations they are away from Asia, they will never be otherwise. Their ideas do not conform to an American's, and will not even thou they live among us ten generations. A leopard cannot change its spots. *Jews are Asiatics, are a menace to this country if permitted entrance, and should be excluded by this Constitutional Convention*."


-*Benjamin Franklin*,

1787, at The Constitutional Convention, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania
Founding Father Quotes :

I was reading Founding Fathers' Quotes and came across this. I did not verify accuracy, anybody knows if it is an actual quote?


----------



## Coyote (Sep 7, 2015)

defcon4 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > No, it was from much earlier - 20's, 30's etc.
> ...



False: Franklin Prophecy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 7, 2015)

[

The law doesn't not mention Jews, so your claim is based entirely on speculation about motives.  The law was aimed at getting a balance of immigration from various nations.  Southern and Eastern Europe were backwards areas of the world.  The people coming from these areas were uneducated, unskilled and less civilized than Northern Europeans, and like Mexicans they were willing to work for much lower wages than Americans,  so it's entirely reasonable that Americans didn't want to get swamped by the cultures of these areas.


    wrong------ever see the MOVIE ----starring ---no less than Gregory Peck----
GENTLEMEN's AGREEMENT      ------the exclusion of jewish immigrants was
a  GENTLEMAN's  agreement in the   1930s and 40s        I grew up in a  GENTELMAN's AGREEMENT town in the north east   USA        There were no blacks at all--------my dad was a world war II  veteran and that town had  transformed its farmland into  -------HOUSES   for the baby boomer market----MY dad had -----the VA HOUSE MORTGAGE benefit-------and five kids-----he managed
to buy a house------he claimed because he always  SALUTED  the fomer navy
officer who owned it.      The town was all white bread and all Nazi way back
then ---when I was five years old,   It was post world war II----but the notions lingered along with the propaganda pamphlets---------I do know what was going
on pre world war II          I know from my relatives who could not save theirs from
Adolf      and I know the   "philosophies"  of my waspish playmates -----and I even
read your propaganda ---------at age ten I was a very precocious reader.    I read
the stuff that the islamo Nazis on this message board still PARROT------circa
1960       PS---that a jewish family with five kids moved in was something like
a CRISIS  in my childhood town--------at age five my contemporaries-----little girls I did not even know threw rocks at me and accused me of killing some person named
"jesus"


----------



## Sally (Sep 7, 2015)

Coyote said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



It has been a long time since someone dragged that up from the hate sites.  We are going to have to upgrade DefCon4 to Defcon5 because he is really starting to look dangerous to civilized people.  This instead of just having a full ID check when DefCon4 is in effect on military bases, perhaps they will also make you get out of your car and pat you down.

Say, maybe the heirs of Haym Salomon can ask DefCon4 to give them back the money that was used to finance the American Revolution..


----------



## Sally (Sep 7, 2015)

Coyote said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > here you go , some new invaders like these pervs and headed to Europe and England to have a little fun while the fun lasts .  ---  Aylesbury child sex ring members jailed for 'grotesque' abuse of vulnerable schoolgirls  ---  then off to jail for a few years for room and board amongst their 'peers' Coyote .
> ...



I hate to say it, but so much of that is going on by Muslims.  I remember when it was being discussed on a forum, and a Paki Brit poster said that was OK because those girls are only White meat.


----------



## Sally (Sep 7, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Hey, old man, you are not fooling anyone.  Do you really believe that most people really think you would even concern yourself with Israel if there were no Jews there.  I don't think anyone has ever seen you crawl onto these board and actually discussed other Middle East countries. Lots of things happening, so why have you been so silent?  No problem with innocent people being killed in Yemen???  No problem with all the executions going on in Iran and Saudi Arabia???  Oh, I see -- there are no Jews involved.


----------



## Sally (Sep 7, 2015)

defcon4 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...



I guess Defcon4 is on the same page as the Ayatollahs in Iran.


----------



## Sally (Sep 7, 2015)

Freeman said:


> The zionazis have caused the palestinians migration who became refugees since 60 years, why they should receive syrian refugees?!



Oh look, here is that devout Muslim Freeman riding in on his camel.  Naturally he will never tell us about all the murders his Sunni brethren have committed and are still committing.  So, Freeman, why don't you enlighten us as to why in this day and age  the different Muslim sects are at each other's throat and are murdering each other.  If you live in America, you don't see this happening here even though the inhabitants follow many different religions?  I can understand why the Ahmadiyaa Muslims say that the only place they feel safe is in America.  By the way, Freeman, can you tell us how the Sunnis in whatever Muslim country you come from think about this particular sect which seems rather peaceful to me.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 8, 2015)

Sally said:


> It has been a long time since someone dragged that up from the hate sites. We are going to have to upgrade DefCon4 to Defcon5 because he is really starting to look dangerous to civilized people. *This instead of just having a full ID check when DefCon4 is in effect on military bases, perhaps they will also make you get out of your car and pat you down.*
> 
> Say, maybe the heirs of Haym Salomon can ask DefCon4 to give them back the money that was used to finance the American Revolution..


If you are good looking honey I'll be happy if you patting me down..and up… and down…. could you do it topless?


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 8, 2015)

Sally said:


> I guess Defcon4 is on the same page as the Ayatollahs in Iran.


What makes you think that?


----------



## Rotagilla (Sep 8, 2015)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...ledges-to-build-a-fence-instead-10488849.html
> ...



you're in favor of building a wall, closing and enforcing our borders and rounding up illegals and holding them in concentration camps for deportation...like israel does...smart move indeed.


israel HAS a wall on the border and they DO enforce it and they DO capture illegals and they DO hold them in concentration camps for deportation...israel DOES protect THEIR heritage, culture and traditions...while jews in our zionist controlled government actively work to discourage nationalism and dilute and displace the white majority in the u.s.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 8, 2015)

Rotagilla said:


> israel HAS a wall on the border and they DO enforce it and they DO capture illegals and they DO hold them in concentration camps for deportation...israel DOES protect THEIR heritage, culture and traditions...*while jews in our zionist controlled government actively work to discourage nationalism and dilute and displace the white majority in the u.s*.


*"*According to the BBC, a furious Sharon turned toward Peres, saying:

*“Every time we do something you tell me Americans will do this and will do that. I want to tell you something very clear, don’t worry about American pressure on Israel. We, the Jewish people, control America, and the Americans know it.” […]*
So why DID the US media bury Sharon’s quote? Former New York Times journalist Phillip Weiss has offered the most plausible explanation. He says the majority of decision-makers in American mainstream journalism are Jewish, and that they feel like they are Israel’s last line of defense.
It seems Sharon won his argument with Peres. Jewish Zionists control America so completely that when the Israeli Prime Minister screams it from the rooftops, Americans are not allowed to hear it.

*As Gilad Atzmon says: “Jewish power is the ability to get us to stop talking about Jewish power.”"*
Burying Sharon – and “We Jews control America” | Veterans Today


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 8, 2015)

defcon4 said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > israel HAS a wall on the border and they DO enforce it and they DO capture illegals and they DO hold them in concentration camps for deportation...israel DOES protect THEIR heritage, culture and traditions...*while jews in our zionist controlled government actively work to discourage nationalism and dilute and displace the white majority in the u.s*.
> ...



American Jews are a different breed altogether.  They are largely more Democrat than Jewish.  Hell, American Jews and Sabras don't hardly agree on anything.

If the Jews ARE running America, how do you explain the strong support for the Islamists by Obama and the Democrats?


----------



## Rotagilla (Sep 8, 2015)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



I don't care what "breed" they are...they hate white christians, they see us as "goyim", "shiksas" and "unclean"...and they pretend to be above it all by claiming they are "god's chosen"..(LMFAO)... and actively work to undermine and subvert our country.

go look up how many jews are in congress/senate...go look up who owns the biggest media/movie studios/advertising agencies...go look up jewish demographics in america...
massive disproportion


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 8, 2015)

Puh-leeeze ...


----------



## PredFan (Sep 8, 2015)

Odium said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Why should they?
> ...



What does that have to do with this?


----------



## Rotagilla (Sep 8, 2015)

another absolutely brilliant rebuttal...


----------



## Jroc (Sep 8, 2015)

Rotagilla said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...


I loves me some Christians. White supremacists,neo-nazis, I don't like. You've been reading too much storm front bull. We dont use "goyum" much, only the fake Jews on this board do


----------



## Jroc (Sep 8, 2015)

*Muslim refugees chant 'Fuck You' and ' Allahu Akbar' in Budapest*


----------



## Rotagilla (Sep 8, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



deflection..


----------



## Jroc (Sep 8, 2015)

*Muslim "refugee" with a little message to Europeans*


----------



## Jroc (Sep 8, 2015)

Good move...

*Slovakia Will Only Accept Christian Migrants*

**


----------



## Coyote (Sep 8, 2015)

Sally said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



There's a lot of that which goes on by all religions.  Two of the worst countries for human trafficking and sexual exploitation of children are Thailand and Myanmar.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 8, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Good move...
> 
> *Slovakia Will Only Accept Christian Migrants*
> 
> **




Just like the anti-Jewish rhetoric in the 30's and 40's.  Some things never change.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 8, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Good move...
> 
> *Slovakia Will Only Accept Christian Migrants*
> 
> **


                                                                                                                                                                                                                     might sound good but HOW do the 'slovaks' vet or guarantee Christianity ??     'Islamic state' henchman murderer says that he is Christian .   To me its impossible to check , I wouldn't accept ANY at all .     'euro' navies should be turning boats around and transporting the invaders back to where they come from as far as I am concerned .


----------



## Coyote (Sep 8, 2015)

pismoe said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Good move...
> ...



*SS St Louis: The ship of Jewish refugees nobody wanted*


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 8, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Good move...
> ...



Nope.  The persecuted Jews of that period were for the most part citizens of the countries in which they were persecuted.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 8, 2015)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



They were persecuted refugees  much the same as the Syrian refugees.  And they were demonized as anarchists and bolsheviks and refused safe harbor.


----------



## Sally (Sep 8, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




So you don't think it was nauseating for a Paki Brit to say the young  girls being turned into prostitutes by his brethren are just White meat?.  Suppose you and I were naive enough to fall for this when we were young teenagers, do you think other Americans would have liked us to be seen as White Meat by immigrants for whom we opened up our country.? 

And let's bring this up.  It is not Thailand or Myanmar but right here in Western countries where people were allowed to immigrate, but if you feel you have to drag in Thailand or Myanmar, go right ahead.. 

Google


----------



## Sally (Sep 8, 2015)

defcon4 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > I guess Defcon4 is on the same page as the Ayatollahs in Iran.
> ...



So coy.  Like we need a PhD to figure him out.  Maybe he and the Ayatollahs can get together and decide which is their favorite NeoNazi/IslamoFascist hate site.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 8, 2015)

already the girls in Bavarian schools are being warned to make sure they don't dress in normal fashion because they might TEMPT the savages / invader new comers to THEIR country .  I'll get the link .


----------



## pismoe (Sep 8, 2015)

so , its self imposed sharia 'dhiminitude' that's being ordered for girls in Bavaria .  ---  Bavarian Town Houses "Refugees" In School Gym - Female Students Warned To Cover Up, Do Not Provoke "Misunderstandings"..  ---   its amazing , seems like all western countries are forcing 'diversity' .


----------



## Sally (Sep 8, 2015)

defcon4 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > It has been a long time since someone dragged that up from the hate sites. We are going to have to upgrade DefCon4 to Defcon5 because he is really starting to look dangerous to civilized people. *This instead of just having a full ID check when DefCon4 is in effect on military bases, perhaps they will also make you get out of your car and pat you down.*
> ...




When they have a higher alert at military bases than DefCon4, I will tell the guards at the gate to look you over very, very closely and to be sure one of them has his gun ready.  One can never be too careful these days with mentally ill anti-Semites are on the loose.   Last time I was on a base, it was DefCon4 because of those servicemen who were killed.  Not only full ID check but a police dog as well who would have sniffed you over like you were in heat.

Dedicated to those posters dragging things up from the NeoNazi hate sites 

Watch: German town plays prank on neo-Nazissites.


----------



## Jroc (Sep 8, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Good move...
> ...



More stupid rhetoric from CAIR girl...Jews weren't running from Jews, They had nowhere else to go. There was no Jewish state, and the whole of Europe was executing them. Those people are running from their own people, Plenty of their Arab muslim brothers can take them


----------



## pismoe (Sep 9, 2015)

and how long have 'pogroms' been done .  Think they have been conducted against Jews in Russia , Poland .   Also done in Spain I think .  And that's throughout history I think .


----------



## Coyote (Sep 9, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



  You sound just like the anti - semites - let someone else take care of them  There were plenty of safe countries for the Jews - US, Canada, Australia who could have taken huge numbers, just like they could take in Syrians.  You seem to think only countries with the same religions should take in refugees - or, at least that is your "excuse".  Ironic how much you have in common with the anti-semites who turned away boatloads of desperate people.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 9, 2015)

Jewish leader compares Europe refugee crisis to Holocaust



> Melbourne's Jewish Holocaust Centre has compared the refugee crisis engulfing Europe with the desperate and doomed attempts of Jewish refugees to flee Nazi Germany.
> 
> *In a speech on Tuesday night, curator and head of collections Jayne Josem said the sight of thousands of Syrian refugees making desperate attempts to reach and settle in Europe bore chilling similarities to the attempts of Jewish families to flee the Nazis before and during World War II.*
> 
> ...


----------



## pismoe (Sep 9, 2015)

HEARD that both Canada and Hungary won't accept the invaders .  Hope that its true .


----------



## Coyote (Sep 9, 2015)

pismoe said:


> HEARD that both Canada and Hungary won't accept the invaders .  Hope that its true .




Canada turned away many Jewish "invaders" also, at the start of Hitler's extermination campaign: Canada turned away Jewish refugees


Most of them probably ended up killed.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 9, 2015)

*Holocaust refugee: We owe it to mankind to allow Syrian refugees into Europe *



> Leslie Baruch Brent, a professor emeritus in immunology, was just a child when his parents sent him to live at a Jewish orphanage in Berlin to escape the unbearable anti-Semitism in the small German town where they lived. After three years at the orphanage and with the situation becoming grim for the Jews of Europe, the director of the orphanage selected Brent, originally named Lothar Baruch, and a few other boys to join the Kindertransport, which sent 10,000 children from around Europe to Britain during World War II.
> 
> Now with a desperate situation facing refugees fleeing the civil war in Syria, Brent says Europe has a duty to let in the refugees.
> 
> ...




They granted visa's to the children but refused them to the parents.  It's a mixed generosity isn't it?  That would save children but exclude adults who might otherwise be deemed "dangerous".


----------



## pismoe (Sep 9, 2015)

both Canada and Hungary are doing good if they have refused invaders .  invaders shoulda stayed where they belonged Coyote .


----------



## Jroc (Sep 9, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




I'm saying if there were wealthy Jewish counrties, with lots of room, i would expect those Jews to take in their brothers. is that  hard concept for you CAIR girl?


----------



## Sally (Sep 9, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



My French Jewish neighbor sent me this article today which you will find interesting.  Her mother and father were lucky that they survived over there in France.  Her father was close to the border one time, and a couple of Nazis stopped him and started harassing him for being a Jew.  He said, "Do you think a Jew could speak such perfect German as I do?"  They weren't too smart and fell for what he said.

Syrian Refugees, How Lucky They Aren’t Jews - Op-Eds - Arutz Sheva


----------



## Jroc (Sep 10, 2015)

Coyote said:


> *Holocaust refugee: We owe it to mankind to allow Syrian refugees into Europe *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the the CAIR model form their hand brook,To equate what is happening in the middle east to the Holocaust is pure idiocy actually, only in the mind of a propagandist like you, but that's the CAIR way. We can take the Christians. Let the muslims take care of their own. We can help with money, organization, but we aren't under any obligation to take in all those people. We already have a refugee problem of or own. So how many refugees have Saudi Arabia, Kuwait, Qatar, UAE taken in? Those four Arab muslim countries combined, have taken in exactly...Drum roll please...*.0*


----------



## Coyote (Sep 10, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



I don't sort refugees by religion - I expect any countries capable of it, to help people in need.  If you feel the need to determine who to help by some sort of religious calculous - that is your business.  Your statements however, echo those of another era where desperate refugees were refused shelter on the basis of their religion.  I don't see how you can justify it - whether it's Jews or Muslims or Christians.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 10, 2015)

pismoe said:


> both Canada and Hungary are doing good if they have refused invaders .  invaders shoulda stayed where they belonged Coyote .



You would have turned away the SS St Louis then?


----------



## Coyote (Sep 10, 2015)

Sally said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Wow.  The author sounds just like the anti-semites who refused to let Jews immigrate into their countries.  Just as hateful and full of the same sort of propaganda.  I  just find astounding that someone who's people were so horribly persecuted and turned away over and over in their time of need would in turn promote more of the same because he did not like the refugee's religion.

Sorry - it's so wrong.  Just like it's so wrong to take only children in and leave the adults to die.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 10, 2015)

Coyote said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > both Canada and Hungary are doing good if they have refused invaders .  invaders shoulda stayed where they belonged Coyote .
> ...


These people look more like Jihadists by their age… military aged Jihadist men are invading Europe….


 
European Refugee Crisis: Hungarian Prime Minister To Meet EU Leaders As Asylum-Seekers Remain Trapped In Budapest


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 10, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



calculous is calculus.-------   both the math and the plaque on teeth   and the
   calculi in the kidneys of unfortunate victims of that condition-----calculi is
   the plural of calculus.      It is not clear to me why Sir Isaac Newton named
   his math   ROCK-----maybe because it is useful in describing gravity.  
   I think the problem is not religion-----it is impending war


----------



## pismoe (Sep 10, 2015)

defcon4 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     of course they are 'jihadi' reinforcements' to the already existing 'fifth column' of jihadis in 'europe'  Defcon .


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 10, 2015)

refugee----means person who NEEDS REFUGE--------there are dozens of
prosperous muslim lands in the world-----in fact dozens are even Arabic
speaking-------the muslims GOT WHAT THEY NEED    -----the Christians
are the most endangered-------and the YAZIDIS------and even the Kurds who
are muslims-----but just as IN NEED as are the Christians.   The US should
give REFUGE to KURDS------the little drowned three year old was a kurd


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 10, 2015)

pismoe said:


> of course they are 'jihadi' reinforcements' to the already existing 'fifth column' of jihadis in 'europe' Defcon .


As I look at it… Hungary stopped the Ottoman Empire and paid dearly for it. Now, Islam changed strategy and occupying Europe without war.. actually the war will happen later.. right now they are just moving their troops into position. It will be hard to fight them when they are melting in to the local population… There will be no front lines as we know front lines...


----------



## pismoe (Sep 10, 2015)

keep in mind that the civilian population has no way to fight other than hand to hand and I'm mostly talking about England .  And then the government that has the armed military and 'rulers' and politicians will just support the invaders imo .  Heck , the invaders are being aided and abetted by the governments and they aren't suddenly going to turn around and fight the invaders that they have let into the countries , imo  Defcon .


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 10, 2015)

defcon4 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > of course they are 'jihadi' reinforcements' to the already existing 'fifth column' of jihadis in 'europe' Defcon .
> ...



The Jihadist forces found a way to  do away with  FRONT LINES  long ago-----
using the  FREELANCE   terrorist.      It started with PLANE HIJACKINGS  by
jihadists who claimed NO ATTACHMENT TO ANY COUNTRY OR MILITARY 
OR ORGANIZATION-------ununiformed soldiers in the army of allah   (in fact ---
just like Hezbollah)   and it continued with  unaffiliated terrorists-----even the
bombs launched OUT OF GAZA  at   Israel are ok because Hamas says
"we don't know who did it" .      I really fascinating manifestation of the 
UNAFFILIATED   is the  infiltration of  Yemen----by Iran on its way to Saudi arabia
by   UNAFFILIATED   Shiites        The UNAFFILIATED  Shiites infiltrate Saudi
Arabia and return fire is called    SAUDI AGGRESSION---on Yemen.      It works out SO CUTE


----------



## pismoe (Sep 10, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> refugee----means person who NEEDS REFUGE--------there are dozens of
> prosperous muslim lands in the world-----in fact dozens are even Arabic
> speaking-------the muslims GOT WHAT THEY NEED    -----the Christians
> are the most endangered-------and the YAZIDIS------and even the Kurds who
> ...


                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      no refugee invaders  in the USA if I have my way IRosie .


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 10, 2015)

pismoe said:


> keep in mind that the civilian population has no way to fight other than hand to hand and I'm mostly talking about England .  And then the government that has the armed military and 'rulers' and politicians will just support the invaders imo .  Heck , the invaders are being aided and abetted by the governments and they aren't suddenly going to turn around and fight the invaders that they have let into the countries , imo  Defcon .




besides that------the invaders VOTE


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 10, 2015)

pismoe said:


> keep in mind that the civilian population has no way to fight other than hand to hand and I'm mostly talking about England .  And then the government that has the armed military and 'rulers' and politicians will just support the invaders imo .  Heck , the invaders are being aided and abetted by the governments and they aren't suddenly going to turn around and fight the invaders that they have let into the countries , imo  Defcon .


Just one more reason to fight any more attempt made by libs to infringe on the right of the people to bear arms…


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 10, 2015)

pismoe said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > refugee----means person who NEEDS REFUGE--------there are dozens of
> ...



now now pis-------really------I had a Kurdish friend ----long ago-----well---actually
she was a jewish kurd------she said she was Iranian but -------I was told  NOPE---
KURDI  which could mean a jew up in the Kurdish mountains of Iran.     She cooked
marvelously-------kurdiettes can KOOK  ------we need Kurdiettes in the USA-----
as for Syrian Christians------they do the  "arab"  groceries and bakeries in the USA


----------



## pismoe (Sep 10, 2015)

hey IRosie , we just disagree .  We have about 310 million in the USA and that's too many in my opinion . I oppose ALL immigration legal , illegal , humaritarian .  My Mom was making chili in 1960 and it was hardly Spanish or 'mexican'  but it was good chili , good enough for me .


----------



## pismoe (Sep 10, 2015)

and my 310 million is 'legals' that were counted in 2010 .


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 10, 2015)

pismoe said:


> hey IRosie , we just disagree .  We have about 310 million in the USA and that's too many in my opinion . I oppose ALL immigration legal , illegal , humaritarian .  My Mom was making chili in 1960 and it was hardly Spanish or 'mexican'  but it was good chili , good enough for me .



Sheeeesh    Pis-----we have no kurds--------can you imagine if there were no Italian
immigrants in the USA?       Did your mom use Cumin in her chili?      I never knowingly ate cumin until Indian immigrants introduced me to Indian cuisine.    I tried to cook the stuff ------but could not find cumin in my WASP town       I had no idea that it is very commonly used in HISPANIC cuisine.    Think of life without Pizza --------I had  no idea what Pizza was as a small child------I WAS DEPRIVED........kurds is nice.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 10, 2015)

some things are better than spices .   Like good old American style sausage with some hot sauce from 'Louisiana  .  In the early 70s I noticed references to muslim holidays on calendars that my parents had in the house . As a young adult I figured , what the heck , who cares .   Now 46 years later Free Speech is being modified in the USA so as not to offend 'muslims' with cartoons of 'mohamad' .   Same for saying 'wetback' which was a common term in the 50s - 80s but now offends 'wetbacks' .  I'll take 'freedom of speech' over spices any day of the week IRosie .


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 10, 2015)

pismoe said:


> some things are better than spices .   Like good old American style sausage with some hot sauce from 'Louisiana  .  In the early 70s I noticed references to muslim holidays on calendars that my parents had in the house . As a young adult I figured , what the heck , who cares .   Now 46 years later Free Speech is being modified in the USA so as not to offend 'muslims' with cartoons of 'mohamad' .   Same for saying 'wetback' which was a common term in the 50s - 80s but now offends 'wetbacks' .  I'll take 'freedom of speech' over spices any day of the week IRosie .



I will find the recipe for Louisiana hot sauce------I bet there is some cumin in it-----
I think that the Spanish brought cumin to the Americas----it is ---I believe ---native
to either the middle east or India-----it is named in the bible.    Capsaicin  (peppers---
green, red, hot, not hot   etc )  is native to the Americas--- Louisiana food is 
VERY FUSION        SHEEEESH     you are more INTERNATIONAL than you know. 
You cannot do  TEX MEX  without cumin-------or real southern Chili    -----cowboys
would  REBEL.    CORN IS AMERICAN------coffee is   Ethiopian/Yemeni .   NO COFFEE  for YOU !!!!!!!------you get corn-----POPPED-------and no rice krispies stuck together with melted marshmallows------I think that the Indians invented popped rice  (but I am not sure)         Forget about bagels------I grew up in a very WASPY-----little Nazi enclave in the north east---------my playmates never heard
of a bagel--------my grandfather was a baker in the kosher Viennese style......that means -------bagels, challah,  rye bread, and pastry with Marzipan  (almond paste)
and chocolate  (invented in mexico) -------all my playmates knew was  wonderbread.
FUSION KID<<<< me


----------



## Coyote (Sep 10, 2015)

defcon4 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



That's exactly what they said about Jews - only, for Jewish men, it was "anarchists".


----------



## Coyote (Sep 10, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> refugee----means person who NEEDS REFUGE--------there are dozens of
> prosperous muslim lands in the world-----in fact dozens are even Arabic
> speaking-------the muslims GOT WHAT THEY NEED    -----the Christians
> are the most endangered-------and the YAZIDIS------and even the Kurds who
> ...



Kurds are often Muslims too.

ISIS kills Muslims.

Refugees are refugees.  Once upon a time a good portion of the supposedly civilized world decided not to take refugees based upon their religion.  We know what happened.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 10, 2015)

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > refugee----means person who NEEDS REFUGE--------there are dozens of
> ...



you did not read my post    Coyote-----I am very much in favor of accepting 
KURDS  of the muslim variety------they are in NEED OF REFUGE ----they
are oppressed by other muslims ------somehow they are oppressed wherever
they are-----Turkey,  Syria,  Iraq,  and  Iran.      SALA'ADIN  was a kurd-----
bet you didn't know that.      Muslims are very PROUD of  Sala'adin----he was
supposed to have been a real nice guy----probably was----his personal physician
was  MAIMONIDES------who likely had a salubrious effect on his personality as
well as his person


----------



## Coyote (Sep 10, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



ISIS has slaughtered many Muslims, other than Kurds, if they don't adhere to their particular flavor of religion.  Assad as also been slaughtering Muslims.  

We shouldn't let religion be the determinant of whether to take in refugees.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 10, 2015)

PS----however there is no reason for  "THE WORLD"  to reject muslims seeking refuge------there are DOZENS OF MUSLIM COUNTRIES which ---NO DOUBT---
will welcome them with love and kisses


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 10, 2015)

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




who is "we"      there are WHOLE countries in the world that  love ALL DIFFERENT KINDS OF MUSLIMS-------they can go to INDONESIA.     There they will have rights EQUAL to all other muslims and will not have to be bothered by JOOOOOS    Judaism is an ILLEGAL religion in INDONESIA----.       Of course they will have to
tolerate a few Christians and hindus------for awhile at least-----those populations are dwindling--------they should be able to survive it well.    SHIITE and even alawites might be ok in Iran-------but------fact is------Iranians really do not like arabs -------
PASSIONATELY HATE THEM-----so maybe not Iran


----------



## Coyote (Sep 10, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Indonesia is pretty crowded.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 10, 2015)

tabasco hot sauce , pepers , vinegar and water , think that it !!   ---  Homemade Tabasco Style Hot Sauce Recipe | Hot Sauce | HotSauceAddicts.com  --- from Louisiana and variations exist .


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 10, 2015)

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



so is the USA and Israel  How crowded is Indonesia and why does it matter?---
there are not so many Syrian refugees who would want to go there
323 people per square mile----that is not so bad.    They could go to MALDIVEs
    that country has made ALL religions other than islam-----illegal-----good place
    for them.     Pakistan would be good---but not for shiites


----------



## Coyote (Sep 10, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



US is no where as densely populated as Indonesia.  It's far more able to absorb refugees economically as well as culturally.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 10, 2015)

pismoe said:


> tabasco hot sauce , pepers , vinegar and water , think that it !!   ---  Homemade Tabasco Style Hot Sauce Recipe | Hot Sauce | HotSauceAddicts.com  --- from Louisiana and variations exist .



gumbo -------okra is not native to Louisiana    ----it is native to Africa .     Who came up
with  VINEGAR???


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 10, 2015)

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I don't see your point    at all------how about  SAUDI ARABIA?    
They would be eligible for citizenship there------in fact they would be eligible
for citizen ship in Yemen too.    The US has lots of  NOT USABLE LAND---
you want to store them in the  GRAND CANYON?     or up there in the ROCKIES
during the  winter?


----------



## pismoe (Sep 10, 2015)

I never used the excuse of overcrowding . I like the homogeneous society of Americans of all races that I grew up with IRosie plus I don't like the increased regulation that a diverse society causes like altering Freedom of Speech .   Also don't like the pandering done by  politicians because of a diverse population where 'jebito' promises amnesty in 'spanish mexican lingo'  to so called 'hispanics' that can vote .  Some people will give up a beautiful country for spice .   Well , I'll at least argue against it IRosie .


----------



## Coyote (Sep 10, 2015)

We've always had a diverse country.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 10, 2015)

pismoe said:


> I never used the excuse of overcrowding . I like the homogeneous society of Americans of all races that I grew up with IRosie plus I don't like the increased regulation that a diverse society causes like altering Freedom of Speech .   Also don't like the pandering done by  politicians because of a diverse population where 'jebito' promises amnesty in 'spanish mexican lingo'  to so called 'hispanics' that can vote .  Some people will give up a beautiful country for spice .   Well , I'll at least argue against it IRosie .



Spice seekers discovered America


----------



## pismoe (Sep 10, 2015)

simply put , I don't like the diversity when the diverse population cause changes to American law , tradition , culture , language , freedoms .


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 10, 2015)

Coyote said:


> We've always had a diverse country.



We have always had controls on Immigration


----------



## Coyote (Sep 10, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > We've always had a diverse country.
> ...



mmm..not always.

However, I don't disagree with controls on immigration.  Unlimited immigration or open borders would not be good either.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 10, 2015)

pismoe said:


> simply put , I don't like the diversity when the diverse population cause changes to American law , tradition , culture , language , freedoms .



I have no doubt that no matter who shows up------most us will have the same
gripes that we had before


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 10, 2015)

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



there was always SOME kind of control-------even if just an arrow in ones back


----------



## Coyote (Sep 10, 2015)

pismoe said:


> simply put , I don't like the diversity when the diverse population cause changes to American law , tradition , culture , language , freedoms .



The only examples that I can think of where immigraiton caused changes to American law were when laws such as the Chinese Exclusion Act were passed.  As far as tradition, culture, language and freedom....a diverse population has created what we take for granted as those very things.

What is American "language"?  It's not English.  It's a bastardized form of English that includes words from Spanish, French, German, etc - a reflection of the many peoples that have become America.  Tradition - same thing.  What are our traditions and...where did they come from?  Culture - same thing.  Culture is defined by it's music, cuisine, values etc - again, reflections of a wider world come to America.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 10, 2015)

at one time people lawfully came to the USA , mostly Christian and they became United Americans .  I know it because I experienced it .  This is just an argument for me as I really think that the GOOD of the USA is done .   I live it for my lifetime but its my opinion that its over with .


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 10, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > tabasco hot sauce , pepers , vinegar and water , think that it !!   ---  Homemade Tabasco Style Hot Sauce Recipe | Hot Sauce | HotSauceAddicts.com  --- from Louisiana and variations exist .
> ...


It's probably for preservation purposes...


----------



## RandomVariable (Sep 10, 2015)

Coyote said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > third world muslims have a reputation and attention should be paid to their reputation for violence , perversion and just being trouble makers.  Look at their third world he11holes to see what 'muslims' are good at doing Coyote .
> ...


You say you are not religious so probably do not believe in supernatural powers of faith. Let's just look at it philosophically. If you view Islam and Judaism as philosophies rather than religions it might be easier to see the differences. The reason Saudi Arabia and other Sunni nations will not go after ISIS is because ISIS does adhere to their philosophy, some would say the purest form. Everyone who is Muslim has accepted this philosophy. Letting any, let alone ten thousand, followers of the Islamic philosophy within one's borders is amount to national suicide.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 10, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



They don't go after ISIS because of the complicated political and religious conflicts in the area - not because they feel ISIS adhere's to their philosophy.  Top religious leaders in Saudi Arabia and other countries have strongly condemned ISIS.


----------



## RandomVariable (Sep 10, 2015)

Coyote said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Any link on that condemnation? If you have a link I can show you what I am referring to.


----------



## RandomVariable (Sep 10, 2015)

The thing is, Coyote, there is no such thing as a Muslim fighting a Muslim because they are too much Muslim, only that they are not enough Muslim. This over time, well, kills all of humanity. I could explain the rational behind that but then I would have to go into religion and about a god who wanted to be God.


----------



## Sally (Sep 10, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



I find it very strange that you weren't up in arms about what was happening to the Yazidis.  You never were suggesting that people take in these people.  Nor were you suggesting that the Christians in the Middle East being slaughtered by Muslims should be helped and brought over here as refugees.  For some reason you keep on trying to equate this with what happened to the Jews escaping the Nazis.  I think the Jews would have  been glad to accept asylum in any country who offered it, and wouldn't have been worrying about getting to the countries where they could get the best benefits.  That is why there were many Jews migrating to South America or Mexico after the war.   Eventually some of them made their way to the States, but they still originally settled in countries where at least they felt safe. I believe there were Jews who even went to China.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 10, 2015)

Containers of weapons are alrdy showing up in Eu marked as food for "refugees"


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 10, 2015)

defcon4 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



I know what it is for ----WHO INVENTED IT???      it is part and parcel of the cuisine of MANY places from china thru the Iberian
Penninsula-------I have no idea if the Aztecs or the mayans had it


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 10, 2015)

Sally said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Yes ----jews went to china to get out of German control


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 10, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Many new recipes come from fuckups…. really…


----------



## Sally (Sep 10, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I believe that Dr. Miller (who found out from Haaretz that they never published that Dayan thing that Penelope loves to have as her sig line)) met some of them on his trip to China in the last year or so.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 10, 2015)

defcon4 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...



yes---vinegar is originally fucked up wine.      cheese is fucked up goat milk  ----
NOW its time to tell the CHOCOLATE CHIP COOKIE LEGEND


----------



## pismoe (Sep 10, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         JEWS , Modern Jews ain't nothing like 'muslims' .   Course , I'm no expert on JEWS but I knew hundreds when I was a kid in Miami Beach .   Old Jews , some survivors of 'hitler' would show me their tattoos .  Same for Jews in Los Angeles where my wife worked for a very generous , rich Jewish guy , probably reform .


----------



## pismoe (Sep 10, 2015)

messed up wine , apple cider , probably make vinegar out of lots of things , same with beer and most foods .


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 10, 2015)

pismoe said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...




The position of jews in the world war II era is NOTHING like the position of muslims
now---------there are DOZENS OF MUSLIM COUNTRIES----DOZENS.     It is the 
Christians,  Kurds and Yazidis who are in a position like that of jews in the world
war II    era.          It makes no sense at all to draw the comparisons with which Coyote seems  OBSESSED        OBVIOUSLY  it is very hard for countries ---especially now that the world is in economic distress to try to support a BIG LOAD 
OF IMMIGRANTS--------so deal them out LOGICALLY-------muslims to the DOZENS OF MUSLIM countries around-------and    Yazidis and Kurds and Christians to European countries and the US------and -----Brazil------and the virgin islands


----------



## Sally (Sep 10, 2015)

pismoe said:


> simply put , I don't like the diversity when the diverse population cause changes to American law , tradition , culture , language , freedoms .



I feel you come here -- you have to assimilate.  You can practice your culture and speak whatever language you want to at home.  That's what all those immigrants did when they came here at the end of the 19th century and the beginning of the 20th century.


----------



## Sally (Sep 10, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



You were speaking previously about Kurdish food.  A Kurd opened at restaurant a couple of towns over, and the food looks very good.  When he got a review that it was good Persian food, he jumped into the discussion to say it was Kurdish food.  The food certainly looks good in pictures.

Niroj Kurdish Cuisine photos


----------



## Jroc (Sep 11, 2015)

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


is Saudi Arabia?..0..CAIR wants to spread Islam throughout the world, muslim brotherhood style.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 11, 2015)

except NONE to the USA IRosie , course in reality we , the USA will get the nasties !!


----------



## Coyote (Sep 11, 2015)

Sally said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



I was.

I lump the Yazidi's in with all the Syrian refugees.  They are all being slaughtered and in need of help.  I don't understand people who feel that a person's religion makes them less worthy of help.  It is no different from those who closed doors to Jewish refugees or would admit only children because they associated all Jews with anarchist movements.

Don't you see that people are people?  That the people trying to escape ISIS and Assad are just people regardless of religion?  We, the US, need to be doing more and so should the Gulf States.  It shouldn't be resting almost entirely on Turkey, Jordan, Lebenon and Europe.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 11, 2015)

pismoe said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



You're no expert on Muslims either.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 11, 2015)

don't need to be an expert , you just need to look at their sharia law and look at the civilizations that they have built in their he11holes .  Also watch current news on what muslims do anywhere and everywhere in the world Coyote .


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 11, 2015)

Sally said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...



I think it is more----adaptable to entirely western tastes -----just as Persian cuisine is--------no over spicing and no over frying -----sorta elegant


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 11, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> I think it is more----adaptable to entirely western tastes -----just as Persian cuisine is--------*no over spicing *and no over frying -----sorta elegant


I favor food when spices/seasoning ingredients blended in a way that one cannot discern individual overpowering elements. Maybe that's the reason I am not too fond of Tex-Mex… too much cumin… real Mexican doesn't use cumin but occasionally… Oriental blends are quite good...


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 11, 2015)

defcon4 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I think it is more----adaptable to entirely western tastes -----just as Persian cuisine is--------*no over spicing *and no over frying -----sorta elegant
> ...



yes----tex mex IS heavy on the cumin------I still like it------well---not taco bell-----sorry taco bell---------lots of people LOVE taco bell------mostly Texans.      Cumin is very
important in the world


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 11, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


it is a good spice with moderation… I use it but never overpowering… just enhancing flavor to the characteristics of a cuisine


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 11, 2015)

defcon4 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...



the world's worst cooking mistake is  TOO MUCH CUMIN------one can toss tablespoons of coriander into a pot-----but cumin  ?   think a teaspoon-----sometimes
only half.      I have also screwed up   (when young)  with too much black pepper----
far worse than too much red pepper.


----------



## Sally (Sep 11, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...





I don't think that anyone here has actually seen you concern yourself with the Yazidis, not even when they were throwing their children down from the mountain so that the terrorists wouldn't get them.  In fact, much has been written about the rapes of these Yazidi women and how they are still suffering., and yet you have been silent.  I think you are more concerned with what is happening in Myanmar.  When I mentioned that a Pakistani Brit poster said that it was OK for Muslim men to entice young White girls into prostitution because they are only White meat anyway, you right away brought up what is happening in Myanmar and Thailand with regard to trafficking.  What that had to do with what a Pakistani Brit said is beyond me.  The Pakistanis are immigrants to Britain and are still  being allowed to immigrate.  I don't think the Pakistanis are immigrating to Myanmar orThailand.

Listen, nobody is saying that these people don't need help.  However, it is dangerous times these days, and many people;e realize that  there could be terrorists coming  in with these refugees.  With other groups that were allowed in here, they didn't have people who hate America and wanted to  destroy her.  I don't see you suggesting that Russia or China take any of these refugees.  Why is it only the West who has to take in loads of people so that people can get plenty of freebies like the Boston Marathon Bombers' family while also worrying about terrorist acts committed  by some of these refugees.  You yourself have seen how these refugees don't want to stay in  European countries unless they are the ones like Britain, France and others in western Europe.  If I were a refugee, I would be glad  for any safe haven regardless of the freebies that might not be given out.  I think if you were trying to escape some conflict, you would feel the same.

Alarm as Syria sells 10,000 passports with few questions asked


----------



## Jroc (Sep 12, 2015)

Sally said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...




She doesn't care about the Christians. she only pushes muslim propganada


----------



## Coyote (Sep 12, 2015)

Sally said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



*I've posted more about the Yazidi's then you have about the Congolese, Mexicans, Myanmar, etc. or human trafficking in general*.  Why is that Sally? * Why don't you care when it doesn't involve Muslims?*

Syrian refugess comprise Muslims, Christians, Druze, Azidis and other small minorities that are in danger of extinction.  In the end they are people - living breathing human beings like the little boy who washed up on the beach and who's father was devasted at the loss of his entire family.  How can you look at that and think "are they muslim? christian?" or determine whether they should be granted refugee status based on religion first and need second? How?  I don't understand you.  From your posts I gather you live in a vibrant multi-cultural and colorful community and you seem to love it - how do you think that community came about?  Shouldn't we just care about people because they are being horribly abused by ISIS and Assad and have no options but to flee or be killed?  We took in the Hmong and Vietnamese when Vietnam was run over by genocidal ideologues.  But we won't take in Syrian's unless they are of a certain religion?



> Listen, nobody is saying that these people don't need help.  However, it is dangerous times these days, and many people;e realize that  there could be terrorists coming  in with these refugees.  With other groups that were allowed in here, they didn't have people who hate America and wanted to  destroy her.



These people don't necessarily "hate America" and "want to destroy her" - that argument right there is what they used against Jewish refugees only, they accused them of being anarchists (and at the time there was anarchist terrorism).  The arguments are the same, the fears are the same, and the desperation of the refugees are the same.



> *  I don't see you suggesting that Russia or China take any of these refugees.*  Why is it only the West who has to take in loads of people so that people can get plenty of freebies like the Boston Marathon Bombers' family while also worrying about terrorist acts committed  by some of these refugees.  You yourself have seen how these refugees don't want to stay in  European countries unless they are the ones like Britain, France and others in western Europe.  If I were a refugee, I would be glad  for any safe haven regardless of the freebies that might not be given out.  I think if you were trying to escape some conflict, you would feel the same.
> 
> Alarm as Syria sells 10,000 passports with few questions asked



I think EVERYONE that can, should take in some - including the Gulf States, Russia and China.  Even the tiny Vatican state is taking in a few.  Refugees are trying to reach countries where they are wanted - Sweden and Germany and France have opened their homes to them - rather than countries where they are hated.  I don't blame them.  But the system that forces them to register at the first country they come to is unworkable - it places a huge burden on a very few countries that can't handle the influx.  And despite all you say about Europe - the huge bulk of the refugees are in Turkey, Jordan and Lebenon.  Jordan's water supplies and infrastructure and economy are strained as a result.

Some things don't change much.  1940's ... 2015...it's the same fear, rhetoric and dehumanization.  That's the way I see it Sally.  When the burden is this big it needs to be shared by everyone.  You don't pick and choose based on religion - you don't split up families by taking only children like they did in the kindertransports.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 12, 2015)

NONSENSE------the refugee problem is not a matter of   xenophobia -----it is a
matter of  sectarian hatreds-----not rooted in   Europe,  USA  or  Israel-----but in
the LEVANT itself------the Arabian elements.      The refugees need not  CLIMB
the globe to  SWEDEN------or GERMANY---except for those better off without 
scimitars at their throats-------like----the KURDS-----like little three year old whatshisnae     ??Aylan Quordi?    ----   and like anything Christian-----or
YAZIDI    or anything the wrong hue of islam in the wrong part of   DAR ISLAM.

the problem can be solved by distributing the arab/muslims to the parts of
the UMMA that do not despise their particular form of islam and-----then 
RESCUE THE REST-----from the scimitars at their throats


----------



## Coyote (Sep 12, 2015)

..


irosie91 said:


> NONSENSE------the refugee problem is not a matter of   xenophobia -----it is a
> matter of  sectarian hatreds-----not rooted in   Europe,  USA  or  Israel-----but in
> the LEVANT itself------the Arabian elements.      The refugees need not  CLIMB
> the globe to  SWEDEN------or GERMANY---except for those better off without
> ...



The refusal to take in refugees is  often xenophobia.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 12, 2015)

Coyote said:


> ..
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> ...



yes----"often"    but not always.            "refugee"   means person who
needs  "refuge"---------from what do muslims of the Levant need  "refuge"?


----------



## pismoe (Sep 12, 2015)

other muslims in'it !!


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 12, 2015)

pismoe said:


> other muslims in'it !!



yes-----they need refuge for the  "other"  muslims-------with-------their own muslims-----
they need to land in the right tent


----------



## Coyote (Sep 12, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > ..
> ...



Do you mean Syrians and Iraqi's?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 12, 2015)

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



yes----Syrian and Iraqi muslims------from what are they seeking "refuge" that is
unavailable to them --------within walking distance or a reasonable hitch hike-----or
a donkey ride?


----------



## Sally (Sep 12, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




Evidently Coyote feels I should run around to many different forums like she does.  Perhaps she a time hands and wants to spend her  life this way.  Never would she think that perhaps I don't want to spend my life on forums as she does, but I find it interesting to keep up what is happening in the Middle East.  I can read all about the things Coyote is posting about on forums in my own newspapers and still have a life which doesn't involve spending all my time on forums.  If Coyote has such an interest in what is happening to Muslims in other parts of this planet such as Myanmar, I don't think anyone is stopping her from posting about this situation,  It's very nice that she has such humanitarian concerns basically regarding the Muslims around the world, and she can spend all the time she wants to discussing her concerns.

Have anyone here seen Coyote posting about the Yazudis and the terrible things which have happened to them.  Has anyone seen her talking about the Christians being persecuted and killed by Muslims in the Middle East.  I must have been snoring when she did.  However, I think  that many of the viewers noticed  it didn't seem to bother her when I stated that a Pakistani Brit Muslim thought of  young British girls enticed into prostitution as White Meat. He probably thinks the same of Coyote and me, and I wouldn't be surprised if there are other Muslim men in Great Britain who think the same.

Nevertheless, I am keeping abreast of what is happening elsewhere.  Maybe Coyote  can tell us more about children's  lives in Kenya.

Weep for Syria, remember the Kenyan child too


----------



## Coyote (Sep 14, 2015)

Sally said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



And now you're back to trolling again.  Meh.

Good day Sally


----------



## Sally (Sep 14, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




Oh, now I am trolling while you have kept on blabbering.  There is absolutely nobody on this forum, unless they are delusional, who has seen you keep up a running account on what happened and is still happening to Yazidis and Christians in the Middle East.  In fact, I am willing to bet that you never posted anything that is happening to Christians or Hindus in Pakistan, Indonesia or any of the other Muslim country.  However, if something happens to Muslims by others, you are probably right there on step.

Moreover, since it is Muslims killing other Muslims, such as the Sunnis busy murdering the Shia and Amadiyya in Pakistan, you probably are quiet about this too.  Anyone here also posting on the Asia of Africa forums see Coyote get so upset about what the Sunnis are doing to Christians, Hindus and Muslims of other sects?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 15, 2015)

My impression,  sally,  is that coyote is here for a purpose which is as an
apologist for islam.      It is her thing------people have   "things"  and that is
hers


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 15, 2015)

the issue of the Syrian refugees is entirely unrelated to the issue of jewish refugees in the world war II era.      The only analogous groups AMONG the refugees of the
Levant today are the YAZIDIS and the Christians and the Kurds------the muslims are not at all in a similar situation.     Yes,  coyote----I am fully aware of the fact that the
overwhelming majority of Kurds are muslims------you have nothing about which to
INFORM me about the demographics.     The MUSLIM kurds are in a situation
similar to that of jews in Europe during the world war II era--------just as the jews were victims of  the ideology of islamo Nazism -----so are the kurds


----------



## Coyote (Sep 15, 2015)

I've started threads on the Rohinga in Myanmar, on what is happening in the Congo (who are not Muslims but Christians), on the brutality and decapitions by the drug cartels in Mexico.  Sally, you are notably absent from such discussions.

And in this discussion - real people are in desperate need, and we are turning our backs on them just like we did to the Jews - all you can do is turn and troll.  I don't understand you at all.  You posted some good stuff but instead of discussion - you just turn it into personal attacks.

I'm not sure what you're point is. Maybe there is none. :dunno?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 15, 2015)

Coyote said:


> I've started threads on the Rohinga in Myanmar, on what is happening in the Congo (who are not Muslims but Christians), on the brutality and decapitions by the drug cartels in Mexico.  Sally, you are notably absent from such discussions.
> 
> And in this discussion - real people are in desperate need, and we are turning our backs on them just like we did to the Jews - all you can do is turn and troll.  I don't understand you at all.  You posted some good stuff but instead of discussion - you just turn it into personal attacks.
> 
> I'm not sure what you're point is. Maybe there is none. :dunno?



there is no comparison between the situation in the LEVANT for muslims at this time
and jews during the world war II era.      Muslims have DOZENS of muslim countries
to which they are free to migrate------


----------



## Sally (Sep 15, 2015)

Coyote said:


> I've started threads on the Rohinga in Myanmar, on what is happening in the Congo (who are not Muslims but Christians), on the brutality and decapitions by the drug cartels in Mexico.  Sally, you are notably absent from such discussions.
> 
> And in this discussion - real people are in desperate need, and we are turning our backs on them just like we did to the Jews - all you can do is turn and troll.  I don't understand you at all.  You posted some good stuff but instead of discussion - you just turn it into personal attacks.
> 
> I'm not sure what you're point is. Maybe there is none. :dunno?




Does it annoy you that I don't run to a bunch of forums like you do?  Would it ever cross your mind that I have other things that I wish to do with my life  and that I can read in my  daily newspaper all about  the things you concern yourself with on various forums  without running  around myself  to them.  Since so much is happening in the Middle East, both good and bad, I prefer to just visit this forum.  Do you have a problem with that?  Subscribe to a newspaper, have a cup of coffee, and sit back and read about what is going on locally, state-wise, country-wise and around the world.  Maybe then you would realize that people don't have to run around to forums to get the news about what is happening in Myanmar, the Congo, Mexico, etc. 

Now that you are on the Middle East forum, can you tell any of us why you haven't mentioned that U.S. pastor rotting away in an Iranian prison as well as the U.S. marine being held there?  For all we know, the crazies in Iran might eventually execute them or just continue to let them rot.. 

A Message To Iran From The Family Of U.S. Marine Imprisoned There?

Meanwhile, regardless of our sympathy for these refugees (many of whom don't want to stay in a safe country but want to go further for the freebie even while endangering their own lives and their children's lives to do so), there is chaos in many of these countries where these people have landed up and it will take a long time for all this to be sorted out.  It is impossible to think that half the countries in the world can take in the other half, but it appears that with the continuing flow of refugees because of conflicts and the migrants coming from their impoverished countries, it looks like what is expected. 

Denmark CLOSES borders with Germany as migrants storm roads to reach asylum promised land


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 16, 2015)

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



right----muslims of Syria.       Of course it is true that Kurds thruout and even including  Iran and Turkey need refuge------and Christians in every arab/muslim land need refuge--------but the big flow right now includes  MUSLIMS from Iraq------mostly sunni.     I doubt that the  alawites are running-----but I do not know


----------



## Coyote (Sep 16, 2015)

Sally said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > I've started threads on the Rohinga in Myanmar, on what is happening in the Congo (who are not Muslims but Christians), on the brutality and decapitions by the drug cartels in Mexico.  Sally, you are notably absent from such discussions.
> ...



Do tell


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 16, 2015)

Coyote said:


> I've started threads on the Rohinga in Myanmar, on what is happening in the Congo (who are not Muslims but Christians), on the brutality and decapitions by the drug cartels in Mexico.  Sally, you are notably absent from such discussions.
> 
> And in this discussion - real people are in desperate need, and we are turning our backs on them just like we did to the Jews - all you can do is turn and troll.  I don't understand you at all.  You posted some good stuff but instead of discussion - you just turn it into personal attacks.
> 
> I'm not sure what you're point is. Maybe there is none. :dunno?



I have not seen sally post   "personal attacks"  against anyone.    To what
"personal attacks"  does your paranoid ego refer?     As to your comment on
that which people   DO NOT post------they are absurd-----a kind of DESPERATE
attempt to find fault where there is none.       I notice that you failed to offer your
condolences on the death of my husband's aunt-----clearly because she was a
jew and very elderly and actually remembered the fact that hubby's mother was
in danger of being raped in accordance with the dhimmi orphan law that you,  
in so vulgar an islamicist kiss-ass manner,   DENIED ever existed.    The witness
is dead and you GIGGLE in your base islamo Nazi manner.    It is,  truly,  disgusting.------too late now----she is completely cooled-----not that an islamicist kiss-ass like you ------regrets the death of one of the WITNESSES,  or any jew----for
that matter---------or the death of any person that does not serve a propaganda
value for YOUR AGENDA.     I support the attainment of all muslims who need
refuge from war or famine or trouble,   REFUGE----in one of the several dozen muslim countries in the world ---------especially the children.     It is so sad that
your faves spit in the faces of their own bretheren


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 16, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




why the idiot smile?        you have found some joy in the propaganda value of
muslim victims------despite the fact that the muslim victims are victims of the filth
of islam?    I support  refuge for the  ROHINGA in any muslim country of their
choice       I support the same rights of self-determination for MAYANMAR   which is enjoyed by Saudi arabia and Maldives.  ------to allow it for those countries and not
Mayanmar is OBVIOUSLY an atrocity that no decent person would tolerate


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 16, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> I have not seen sally post   "personal attacks"  against anyone.


Really not? I doubt she does something else than carrying out personal attacks besides sitting with her brothers in ISIL trying to overtrump each other in matters of Anti-Syrian propaganda.


----------



## browsing deer (Sep 16, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> Gee, maybe the United Nations can carve out a piece of Israel and give the refugees their own state.


carve a chunk out of Syria.  That is where they come from anyway.  There is a lot of space to carve another country, or four.  Israel is tiny.  And it takes refuges out the thousand anyway.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 16, 2015)

browsing deer said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Gee, maybe the United Nations can carve out a piece of Israel and give the refugees their own state.
> ...



there is lots of space in the Levant for ALL PLAYERS----deer----each group should have  their own ------that fact should have been addressed LONG AGO---like in the 1920s      So many lives would have been saved-------but it could not be done
because of the ambitions of this and that ideology.     One of the most destructive
of the ideologies is   BAATHISM -----which is simply the  ARABIST FORM of Nazism--SOCIALIST ARAB NATIONALISM as OPPOSED to SOCIALIST ARYAN NATIONALISM.       The real goal is islamicism -----but the little fake vignette----
"ISLAM ALLOWS FREEDOM OF RELIGION"  gets thrown in as a kind
faux promise of equality for Christians   (actually bullshit---more like third class
citizenship in the caliphate).      Then thee are the  orthodox islamicists-----the people entirely unapologetic about the imposition of unmitigated shariah shit-----which DOES NOT ALLOW FOR RULE OVER EVEN AN INCH of middle east land
other than MUSLIM RULE.      MOST interesting is the Islamic obligatory claim-----
that  DA JOOOOOOS WANT IT ALL-------just allowing jews to live freely in a small
area will FACILITATE THE JOOOOOOISH CONQUEST OF THE GALAXY.  <<<<
and that is why there is not enough room for anyone


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 16, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > I've started threads on the Rohinga in Myanmar, on what is happening in the Congo (who are not Muslims but Christians), on the brutality and decapitions by the drug cartels in Mexico.  Sally, you are notably absent from such discussions.
> ...



coyote finds it  "FUNNY"   that there are dozens of muslim countries-------
I can think of other words to describe the fact that there are dozens of
muslim countries --------"FUNNY"  is definitely not one of them.    It would
seem to me to be fortunate for any muslim who seeks refuge------but 
"FUNNY"????         why 'funny'??????????


----------



## Coyote (Sep 16, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



An idiotic smile is the only rational answer to you.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 16, 2015)

browsing deer said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Gee, maybe the United Nations can carve out a piece of Israel and give the refugees their own state.
> ...



The world needs to come together and share the refugee load.  There's no "carving out countries" - at the moment I don't know what the answer is to Syria.  All I know is there are truly desperate people in a volume we have not seen since WW2 and the burden is heaviest on a small number of generous countries - Turkey, Jordan, Lebenon and a multitude of European countries while large, less populated, and wealthier countries like the US or Canada or the Gulf States do little.  People are dying at the hands of inhuman traffickers, drowning because the uncertainties of passage are better than staying.  And people here are sorting the refugees by religion.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 16, 2015)

Coyote said:


> browsing deer said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



The "refugees" can go back where they came from.  All they're looking for is some of our stuff.  If they were actually in danger, they would have brought their families with them.


----------



## browsing deer (Sep 16, 2015)

Coyote said:


> browsing deer said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


The issue was raised on page one of this.

basicly I was opposed to carving out of Israel.   Dividing it into 4 along sectarian lines might be the kindest way to handle it.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 16, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> [
> 
> The "refugees" can go back where they came from.  A.



Is that what we should have  told the Cubans for the last 50 years?


----------



## Coyote (Sep 16, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > browsing deer said:
> ...



I bet you would have been right there beside the Americans turning Jewish refugees away 75 years ago.

Did your ancestors arrive "looking for stuff"?

When you are facing a voyage that is highly dangerous and potentially fatal - maybe you don't send your family until you have a safe place.


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 16, 2015)

Coyote said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


The tour is not for free, starts at 4000 USD. How can a poor African refugee afford it?
When Germans traveled to the US, they were bound by contracts that say they have to pay for the passage with a part of their future wage - which of course was a joke, anyway.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 16, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



I suspect it's very similar today - they sell their soul to the devil (human traffickers).


----------



## Sally (Sep 16, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




Geez, all this time we have had Jerry Mahoney sitting on the lap of Paul Winchell.  Maybe all dummies say Do Tell through the mouth of the  ventriloquist.  This Do Tell shtick seems very popular on this forum.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 16, 2015)

It seems to be the only way to have a discussion with you Sally...but I'm always open to improved communication...it's kind of up to you at this point because I'm just not interested in engaging in personal attacks anymore


----------



## Sally (Sep 16, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I have not seen sally post   "personal attacks"  against anyone.
> ...




Look who is talking, another dummy sitting on his ventriloquist Assad's lap.  How many times have you called Aris and myself a terrorist supporter, ISIS or Al-Qaeda members and everything we say is "shit" because we don't fall down at the feet of your idol. I think you don't realize how ridiculous you sound, but I guess this is a characteristic of a mentally ill person.

Not only that, but you appear quite  silly when you don't like what Aris is saying -- Aris who was born in the area, knew the Assads and still has friends and acquaintances in the area informing her what is going on versus you who never leaves his little room.


----------



## Sally (Sep 16, 2015)

Coyote said:


> It seems to be the only way to have a discussion with you Sally...but I'm always open to improved communication...it's kind of up to you at this point because I'm just not interested in engaging in personal attacks anymore



Oh, Coyote wanted to be Charlie McCarthy sitting on Edgar Bergen's lap.  It appears that you don't care for anyone who doesn't see eye to eye with you.  I will reiterate.  While the Yazidis and Christians were being murdered and still are, you were very quiet on this forum.  Where was your compassion for them?  Now you drag in other forums you are oh about other groups.  Good for you, but how you feel about other groups would be apropos for the appropriate forum.  Now it seems you can't get enough of saying that people want to keep Muslim refugees out.  With this on and on and on about this, it  sounds like you want to flood these other countries with Muslims.  Do you honestly think that in a catastrophe, the Muslim countries would like to see thousands  and thousands of Hindus or Christians hitting their shores?


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 16, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> The tour is not for free, starts at 4000 USD. How can a poor African refugee afford it?
> When Germans traveled to the US, they were bound by contracts that say they have to pay for the passage with a part of their future wage - which of course was a joke, anyway.


Always follow the money. Who finances these people? I kept asking the same question from day one. Somebody said they were bartering. Who are they kidding, right?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 17, 2015)

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



your response is typically rude, worthless and vulgar----


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 17, 2015)

Sally said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > It seems to be the only way to have a discussion with you Sally...but I'm always open to improved communication...it's kind of up to you at this point because I'm just not interested in engaging in personal attacks anymore
> ...



Coyote has already stated that muslims are supposed to have far more rights than any other people--------they are ALLOWED to exclude anything that they do not
want and destroy anything they wish to destroy


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 17, 2015)

Coyote said:


> browsing deer said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



your maudlin stupidity is nauseating---------I almost vomited when you listed
the  "generous"  countries.


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 17, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


But today, its prepaid. I doubt that many of the people who are really poor, make it to Europe.


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 17, 2015)

Sally said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Look, if you and your pals in ISIL would not make propaganda for al-Qaeda, nobody would accuse you of making propaganda for al-Qaeda.


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 17, 2015)

defcon4 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > The tour is not for free, starts at 4000 USD. How can a poor African refugee afford it?
> ...


On vidoes, you can see the fat guys toilsome climbing out of the boats. Their brand-name clothes are stainless shining in the sun.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 17, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



captain blei evinces  the islamo Nazi mindset------which is    "IF YOU DO NOT LICK 'THE SHIT OF ISLAMO NAZISM-----YOU MUST BE THE ENEMEEEEEEEEE. -----
      the enemeeeeeeees is ---today-------by islamo Nazi pig definition--------isis and al queida and da joooooos.        Stay tunned------the rapist of mecca varies day by day


----------



## proudveteran06 (Sep 17, 2015)

Odium said:


> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...ledges-to-build-a-fence-instead-10488849.html
> 
> So they can advocate and help and push for the invasion of Europe but they won't take any....typical jewish supremacism.



Please tell us why they should accept Arabs who would probably wish they were dead,.  It's their fault that the Muslims are invading Europe?   Tell us exactly how many refugees Saudi Arabia is taking.  Why not blame Assad instead of Israel?  Typical Jew Hater with a inferiority complex ( He should have one )


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 17, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


According to irosie, the propagandists of al-Qaeda may not be accused of making propaganda for al-Qaeda.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 17, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



what propagandaists of al qaeida?       What is the nature of the Al qaeida propaganda?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 17, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > browsing deer said:
> ...



Coyote has evaluated the tragedy of more than a dozen muslim countries spitting
in the faces of their own bretheren as   "funny"       For the record----her claim that the Syrian refugee  crisis is comparable to the world war II  refugee crisis ----is just more of her bullshit.     In fact it is a crisis-----because muslims spit in the faces of
their own-----whilst busy engaging in fantasies of   "caliphate"------Iranian caliphate,  Turkish caliphate,    Shiite shit caliphate,    Syrian caliphate,  sunni caliphate   etc etc     whilst demanding that the civilized world support that filth


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 17, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


They make propaganda for al-Qaeda.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 17, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



who makes propaganda for   al -qaeda?        baathism is the nothing more than
a  sect of  Al Qaeda-------arabist/Islamic nationalism       aka    ISLAMO NAZISM


----------



## montelatici (Sep 17, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Baathism is secular and socialist you moron.


----------



## Sally (Sep 17, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




Here's the  sicko from the Funny Farm putting in his silly two cents.  He has had his daily stint at being Baghdad Bob Jr. telling us what is happening in Syria (but nothing else of course about what is happening in the rest of the Middle East), and now he goes into his laughable commentary about Al Qaeda and ISIS propaganda..


----------



## Sally (Sep 17, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...





I am just wondering how he knows brand name clothes.  Stuck in his little room, does he surf the Internet looking for brand name clothes.  I  get out to department stores, and couldn't tell just by looking at clothes what brand they are unless they have their signature design on it, like Ralph Lauren's Polo.

It's a shame, though, that he  can't get out of the Funny Farm and protest with his fellow Germans while yelling out that the refugees are wearing clothes that are expensive brands.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 18, 2015)

montelatici said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Baathism is arab nationalism in the same way that Nazism
is Aryan nationalism--------even its founders and supporters
have EMPHASIZED that as a political system it  "compliments"  ISLAM. 
Baathism is as  "secular"   a political system as Shariah law provides for
complete  FREEDOM OF RELIGION --------For those who do not know----
muslims do so claim.      One of the very first muslims I knew well was a Shiite
from India-------he repeated over and over    "islam has the most toleration"------
<<<<  a little awkward ------but you get the idea


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 18, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Nazism  gives coyote the giggles.     For those who do not know----BAATHIST  Nasser the BAATHIST PIG  is notable as the only  "person"  who has used nitrogen mustard gas since world WAR I--------It was in the 50s------as a show of support for
the BAATHIST MOVEMENT in yemen----he dropped the stuff on women and children in the   1950's  ----upon villagers ------so that they could die slow agonizing
deaths for the GLORY OF BAATHISM.    Nasser got the stuff from his good friend
AL HUSSEINI  (famous for the slit throat pogrom of 1929 Hebron)  who got it from HIS GOOD FRIEND-----adolf hitler.-----Nasser passed the recipe on to HIS good friend--------SADDAM HUSSEIN-------I have no idea if saddam ever used it but he had it ----LOTS.     He murdered hundreds of thousands-------peasants------who were kurds and Shiites    (more giggles for coyote)    ----also for the GLORY OF BAATHISM with various kinds of poisons -------arabist Nazism-----more giggles for coyote.    ASSAD is also a Baathist-------for more information---talk to
American Syrians who can provide more information about that which gives coyote the GIGGLES,  

In case of nitrogen mustard gas terrorist attack----FOLLOW INSTRUCTIONS carefully------the USA homeland security program has protocols in place-----
FOLLOW INSTRUCTIONS CAREFULLY


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 18, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



captain blei does support the  GOEBBELS  doctrine------repeat the lie ---over and over and over and over and over and over............(as over approaches infinity)   
and people will begin to believe it.   ------the lie    "HE WHO DOES NOT LICK THE SHIT OF FASCIST BAATHISM -----IS ISIS"


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 18, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Why are you reating this nonsense over and over and over and over and over and over again?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 18, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



what   "nonsense"     captain blei?       the nonsense upon which you dance-----the dead bodies of hundreds of thousands?


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 18, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Ask the creators of the "Arab Spring".


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 18, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



the creators of   THE ARAB SPRING------are the Baathist pigs


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 18, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


No, it was your terrorist funding government. Hopefully they are now retreating from funding terrorists as Russia will support Syria anyway.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 18, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




COYOTE giggled at the thought of women and children choking to death and dying slowly -----poisoned by nitrogen mustard gas for the glory of allah------anyone surprised?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 18, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Or course Russia will support Syria ----Russia wants ---IN  on the control of the
ports and the oil trade-----etc etc---------and shit like you ------who once licked the shit of adolf-----will not lick the shit of the    AXIS   21st century


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 18, 2015)

irosie, your monologs are a case for the doctor.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 18, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie, your monologs are a case for the doctor.



really?    what sort of doctor?    what is your specialty?       Doctors do not do   "monologs"


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 18, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie, your monologs are a case for the doctor.
> ...


MENTAL!


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 18, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




what does     "MENTAL!"   mean?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 19, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Jroc found the above post informative-----which it is-----it includes information that most people,  simply,  do not know  (if I do say so myself)    Coyote enjoyed the part
about Nasser using Nitrogen Mustard gas in support of BAATHISM in Yemen--(in the 1950s)    She so enjoyed the part about women and children dying a slow agonizing death that she thought if "funny" ----Nitrogen mustard gas is a "vesicant"---  it is so irritiating to delicate tissues that it causes them to blister.    That is---the skin and even the cornea of the eyes blister-----lots of pain-----the cause of death
is damage to the fine tissues of the LUNGS-----which also lose their ability to
function in Oxygen exchange------death is very slow -----in fact,  sometimes it takes
YEARS-------children are more susceptible----they die in agony--usually in a few
days     (more laughs for Coyote) -----the stuff HANGS AROUND----once dropped
here and there it CLINGS in the environment-----that is why it is important to STAY
HOME   when you get the message that an attack has occurred.      If you
are hit with the stuff------you have to be------specially washed-----follow instruction---
except for Coyote------if you see her throw some of it in her giggling face


----------

